# My shelf layout.



## santafealltheway

Nothing fancy, at least not yet. 

making good progress on my 200 foot run around the basement. 

track work is mostly done, but i still have to hang about 35 feet of shelf around the other end of the room.

Bridgy goodness!



















UPDATE! Its january 2018 and this bridge is still rocking perfect alignment!


----------



## Gramps

Looks good, I'm also building a small shelf switching layout.


----------



## santafealltheway

At proper speed i estimate 5 minutes to make the loop. There will also be a 4x8 switching yard somewhere on the other end.


----------



## santafealltheway

Gramps said:


> Looks good, I'm also building a small shelf switching layout.


Photos?


----------



## santafealltheway

deleted post: Thanks photobucket...


----------



## The New Guy

The first one is easy - as part of the basement "around the basement" implies you don't go past a doorway, but through it.

We expect a thorough loop. 

The stairway - A swing gate with an automatic return/close would be my choice.


----------



## santafealltheway

*I made a paper barn today! *

Deleted Post... thanks photobucket....


----------



## RonthePirate

Wow! Holy cow! That is one beautiful Star Trek poster there.
Is it autographed? Looks like it would be.

Oh, I do like the layout, no doubt.
But I'm a Star Trek fan from way way back.


----------



## santafealltheway

RonthePirate said:


> Wow! Holy cow! That is one beautiful Star Trek poster there.
> Is it autographed? Looks like it would be.
> 
> Oh, I do like the layout, no doubt.
> But I'm a Star Trek fan from way way back.


Haha LOVE star trek. i WISH it was autographed, but no. It IS very old though, it's been on the wall since i was at least 7 years old I think.

(Im watching TNG as we speak haha)


----------



## santafealltheway

*Hooray! I soldered the tiny things!*

First try soldering something smaller than a 10 ga wire and I didn't melt anything!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Are you sure that Flux is for electronic connections?


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> Are you sure that Flux is for electronic connections?


I'm quite sure it is -not- meant for electrical.

but it works great. Far better than then electrical specific stuff I have in the garage.


----------



## The New Guy

What ever became of the last two doorways?


----------



## VegasN

Looking really good. I too am a huge star trek fan, but manily just the original series. I am looking forward to seeing more of your layout as it unfolds.....


----------



## santafealltheway

The New Guy said:


> What ever became of the last two doorways?


Getting there. I'm gonna be building like an 8 foot removable bridge plank. Not a lot of money going into this so it takes time.,


----------



## santafealltheway

santafealltheway said:


> Getting there. I'm gonna be building like an 8 foot removable bridge plank. Not a lot of money going into this so it takes time.,


I've got an auto reverse hooked up to this thing, so, i can still run my trains.


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> Getting there. I'm gonna be building like an 8 foot removable bridge plank. Not a lot of money going into this so it takes time.,


I've got a friend near here who has his mainline running across a doorway, he's got a half door that swings open with the track running on top. 
He talks about it, but I don't know if it works.


----------



## VegasN

That would be interesting to see.....


----------



## RonthePirate

time warp said:


> I've got a friend near here who has his mainline running across a doorway, he's got a half door that swings open with the track running on top.
> He talks about it, but I don't know if it works.


Oh yeah........that would be a Dutch door. I can picture that.
The rails would be on the shelf that opens with the bottom section.
Yeah, good idea.

Oh, and I like that steamer clock! (A few pics back)


----------



## time warp

The friend of mine who has the Dutch door bridge is currently at the nmra convention in Indianapolis. As soon as he gets back I'll get some pictures of that and actually find out if it's working and then we can all take a look. I know with any kind of movable track section like this alignment is always an issue.


----------



## santafealltheway

RonthePirate said:


> Oh yeah........that would be a Dutch door. I can picture that.
> The rails would be on the shelf that opens with the bottom section.
> Yeah, good idea.
> 
> Oh, and I like that steamer clock! (A few pics back)


The great thing is its so old and worn out if i plug it in it SOUNDS like a train too lol


----------



## santafealltheway

Bridged! 

Got the bridge going. It's just gonna be a drop-in. That door is just a storage closet and it wont need to be removed often.

I just have to build the little retaining shelves for the end of this massive plank, and bam, ready for road bed.

















And since you guys showed interest, heres my other star trek poster haha


----------



## santafealltheway

I recorded a video... buuutt... I think i was a weee bit too drunk lol.


----------



## VegasN

Cool poster. I have one metal sign in my train room, and it says "Please DO NOT flush toilet while train is in the station"


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Cool poster. I have one metal sign in my train room, and it says "Please DO NOT flush toilet while train is in the station"



lol i like it.


----------



## time warp

Getting there......


----------



## VegasN

Actually that is a lie of omission, I also have a bumper sticker of the Nevada Southern Railroad Museum, and a small plaque that says "nap time 9:00am - 5:00pm Do Not Disturb". I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some old rail line posters. Seen a few hanging in some train rooms and love the old pop art designs and such.


----------



## Lemonhawk

VegasN, back in the 70's I road a motorcycle on the railroad bed that was used to build Hover Dam. Neat going through the tunnels! And a great view of Lake Mead, definitely not the place to depart the roadbed! I still have some RR spikes I collected near Nelson as there were several old abandon mining RR in the area (no track anymore) but the desert does not take over trail left by the RR!


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> VegasN, back in the 70's I road a motorcycle on the railroad bed that was used to build Hover Dam. Neat going through the tunnels! And a great view of Lake Mead, definitely not the place to depart the roadbed! I still have some RR spikes I collected near Nelson as there were several old abandon mining RR in the area (no track anymore) but the desert does not take over trail left by the RR!



That's pretty cool. My grand father helped build the hoover dam


----------



## RonthePirate

santafealltheway said:


> That's pretty cool. My grand father helped build the hoover dam


That's something to be proud of.
Did he have any photos? It would be good to see a few.

That dam has always impressed me. So many stories.
And the weirdest fact to me is, some of the concrete is STILL not dry.


----------



## VegasN

Wow, that would have been awesome to have rode those old RR trails. See, even though it was a vital line, a mere 80 years later and the tracks don't even exist anymore, yet other places are still using tracks for 100+ years.....


----------



## santafealltheway

I think I found my next steam project....


----------



## santafealltheway

*Got some more track down today*


----------



## VegasN

Moving right along.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> I think I found my next steam project....
> 
> 
> View attachment 202810


That is just way too cool. Now, where to find a 164 scale delorean.........


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> That is just way too cool. Now, where to find a 164 scale delorean.........


I have one floating around here somewhere.

I assume its in my "Big ole box o train junk"


----------



## VegasN

oh to be in this long enough to collect a big ol box of train junk......I can't wait!!


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> oh to be in this long enough to collect a big ol box of train junk......I can't wait!!


lol, you know those big black 27 gallon plastic totes from home depot?

It's almost time for me to buy another one.


----------



## santafealltheway

set up my control / testing area last night.

The raised track is for programming, having it up like that makes re-railing repeatedly a bit easier.

the far back track is an auto-reverse for my wee little trolly.


----------



## VegasN

Awesome testing/working station......very well thought out.


----------



## santafealltheway

*Hooray! Two complete mainlines!*

Got a box of track in the mail last night and now we have bi-directional travel!


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> Got a box of track in the mail last night and now we have bi-directional travel!


Good for you!
Would that be to-and-fro, or hither-and-thither?:dunno:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Good for you!
> Would that be to-and-fro, or hither-and-thither?:dunno:


lol im not sure.

But now comes the time to build the switching area.

that pool table is getting completely covered up lol.


----------



## santafealltheway

Hooray! Two way passenger service!









This guy just got a decoder 









A new switch! Gonna have some Loco parking area.









Oh look, a frame!









Annnnd Shaboom. minirc rock crawler arena/loco parking 4x8.

The switch yard will get extended in both directions later.


----------



## santafealltheway

*Chattanooga back in action!*

the old Tyco guts haven't worked since i got this thing like 5 years ago, but last night on a whim I shortened up an old Bachmann chassis and tucked it into the tender! The trucks aren't right, but. well who cares it moves now haha.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> Hooray! Two way passenger service!
> 
> View attachment 209449
> 
> 
> This guy just got a decoder
> 
> View attachment 209457
> 
> 
> A new switch! Gonna have some Loco parking area.
> 
> View attachment 209465
> 
> 
> Oh look, a frame!
> 
> View attachment 209473
> 
> 
> Annnnd Shaboom. minirc rock crawler arena/loco parking 4x8.
> 
> The switch yard will get extended in both directions later.
> 
> View attachment 209481
> 
> 
> just noticed my bong in this photo. I live in Colorado, so... Yeah haha.


Haha....don't sweat it. I love in Nevada and have to watch the pictures I take....:smokin:


----------



## time warp

With a train built over a pool table is there really any chance it will see the light of day again? I think not!:laugh:


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> With a train built over a pool table is there really any chance it will see the light of day again? I think not!:laugh:


Haha, I was thinking the same thing. Oh my kids would have my hyde if we had a pool table and I covered it. But then again, if I had a pool table I think my wife and I would use it pretty regularly.

But I am digging the shelf layout Around the room......awesome!


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Haha, I was thinking the same thing. Oh my kids would have my hyde if we had a pool table and I covered it. But then again, if I had a pool table I think my wife and I would use it pretty regularly.
> 
> But I am digging the shelf layout Around the room......awesome!


I used to use the pool table a lot. But eventually it just became a normal table. Its not exactly -flat- anymore lol


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> With a train built over a pool table is there really any chance it will see the light of day again? I think not!:laugh:


If i ever move out maybe haha, that thing is not going back up the stairs


----------



## Gramps

VegasN said:


> Haha....don't sweat it. I love in Nevada and have to watch the pictures I take....:smokin:


If that's not a typo, those photos must be on the wild side.


----------



## santafealltheway

Gramps said:


> If that's not a typo, those photos must be on the wild side.


haha Par-tay in the train room!


----------



## VegasN

Yes, although I do love in Nevada, I did mean live. But the love pictures are not for forum use


----------



## Gramps

santafealltheway said:


> haha Par-tay in the train room!


"Par-tay in the train room" puts a whole different spin to the model railroad term coupling


----------



## santafealltheway

Gramps said:


> "Par-tay in the train room" puts a whole different spin to the model railroad term coupling


baahahahahahaaaa...

oh man. Made my day.


----------



## VegasN

I'll avoid the obvious caboose joke......


----------



## santafealltheway

*finally fixed the car i got my username from..*

after a bit of cutting and gluing, it has wheels once again!
it only took me ten years lmao

Big box of empty shells plus big box of car bottoms and not one of them fits together lol.


----------



## Gramps

Interesting but unusual looking car, is there a prototype? It looks like some type of baggage/box car combo. You did a great job.


----------



## santafealltheway

lol i have no idea what it is supposed to be. it came in a big huge bag of random shells and parts from an antique store near my house.

No branding or lettering of any kind on the inside

i dont know if you can see it from the pic buts its a wood-sided car with a metal top

just waiting on my kadee's to show up in the mail now.


----------



## time warp

That is an AHM double door box car.


----------



## Gramps

time warp said:


> That is an AHM double door box car.


Thanks, I see it now. What I thought were recessed doors were the tracks for the centered double doors to slide open.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> That is an AHM double door box car.


thanks! maybe now i can find more of them


----------



## time warp

Gramps, The angle of the photo made it look a little odd, :dunno:

SFATW, I run across these from time to time. Are you looking for more AT& SF?


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Gramps, The angle of the photo made it look a little odd, :dunno:
> 
> SFATW, I run across these from time to time. Are you looking for more AT& SF?


yeah, ones that say santa fe all the way on them., or like "route of the sanfrancisco cheif"


----------



## santafealltheway

here's some i tried weathering. I think they look okay.

new haven is a conversion car, horn hook on one end, kadee on the other. BN and chef boy r dee got the full upgrade treatment.


----------



## santafealltheway

Cows!


----------



## time warp

I remember seeing a NYC HI Cube around the 29th Street yards in Anderson, IN that looked about like your NH box. Rusty! 

I like the barn. Cardboard?
It is larger than the plastic kit barns you normally see. Better get a fence up along your track or your next through freight may be grinding hamburger! :laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I remember seeing a NYC HI Cube around the 29th Street yards in Anderson, IN that looked about like your NH box. Rusty!
> 
> I like the barn. Cardboard?
> It is larger than the plastic kit barns you normally see. Better get a fence up along your track or your next through freight may be grinding hamburger! :laugh:


Yep its cardboard.

your hamburger comment made me laugh out loud lol


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I remember seeing a NYC HI Cube around the 29th Street yards in Anderson, IN that looked about like your NH box. Rusty!
> 
> I like the barn. Cardboard?
> It is larger than the plastic kit barns you normally see. Better get a fence up along your track or your next through freight may be grinding hamburger! :laugh:


I picked that barn cause it looks just like one by my house.


----------



## time warp

Looks good to me! I've used cardstock structures on my layouts for years. I don't have any right now though, I've moved 7 times in the last few years and they don't travel well!


----------



## santafealltheway

finally found some doors for this guy


----------



## time warp

Where are the wheels?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Wheels? We don't need no stinkin' wheels!


----------



## santafealltheway

lol, it has wheels now. they were just off while i assembled the kadees.


----------



## time warp

Whew! Had me worried that you were taking the term "freight drag" literally! :lol_hitting:


----------



## santafealltheway

here's my next victim.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Whew! Had me worried that you were taking the term "freight drag" literally! :lol_hitting:


lol...


----------



## VegasN

What are you weathering them with? Sorry if I missed that info......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> What are you weathering them with? Sorry if I missed that info......



No i didnt specify, I use a .20 cent brush, walmart craft paints, and clear matt from home depot lol


----------



## santafealltheway

Replaced the molded plastic s**t on this tyco with real bits today.


----------



## Overkast

santafealltheway said:


> I use a .20 cent brush, walmart craft paints, and clear matt from home depot lol


Fistbump! 

Nice weathering and modifications santafealltheway.


----------



## santafealltheway

Overkast said:


> Fistbump!
> 
> Nice weathering and modifications santafealltheway.


Thanks!


----------



## santafealltheway

got this guy in the mail today.

The wheels on this car are much larger than my other passenger cars, anyone know what size they would be? or if they are available in metal?


This is the bachmann hogwarts car


----------



## DonR

Passenger cars usually have 36" wheels but those
do look bigger, perhaps 38". If you have 36 on
other passenger cars you can compare with these.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway

DonR said:


> Passenger cars usually have 36" wheels but those
> do look bigger, perhaps 38". If you have 36 on
> other passenger cars you can compare with these.
> 
> Don


these seem like they're closer to a 45"

they're quite huge.

is 38" the biggest available?


----------



## santafealltheway

santafealltheway said:


> these seem like they're closer to a 45"
> 
> they're quite huge.
> 
> is 38" the biggest available?


heres a photo, 36" wheels on the right, hogwarts wheel on the left...


----------



## time warp

That Hogwarts coach is a British prototype, it won't have U.S. standard wheels.
Maybe someone else here knows where you could get replacement wheels, maybe Hornby?


----------



## jlc41

You are talking about replacing the whole truck assembly yes??? Because it looks to me that the 36" wheel would cause the truck rails to drag???


----------



## time warp

A dilemma


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> You are talking about replacing the whole truck assembly yes??? Because it looks to me that the 36" wheel would cause the truck rails to drag???


Well i was hoping i could just get new wheels.


----------



## santafealltheway

my crappy harbor freight caliper measures the surface that sits on the rail at about 14 mm.

just a bit confusing as the page says both 14.1 and 12 mm.

do these look right?


----------



## jlc41

One other thing to consider is the coupler height, and can you adjust them easily??


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> One other thing to consider is the coupler height, and can you adjust them easily??


Probably not easily but im not afraid of the dremmel and some glue lol

Well im planning on buying the entire hogwarts set loco and all, im not planning on running these behind any american prototypes

Couldn't pass up this car for 5$ w/ free shipping.


----------



## time warp

Try Bachmann, maybe they can help?


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Try Bachmann, maybe they can help?


i was just looking on thier website, seems they only have the entire truck, aslo with plastic wheels.


----------



## time warp

The Hornby wheels may fit, they are the correct size. If they're not too much, it might be worth a try.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> The Hornby wheels may fit, they are the correct size. If they're not too much, it might be worth a try.


alright, thanks for your input!


----------



## santafealltheway

12$ shipped for 10 axles. I guess ill give it a shot.


----------



## time warp

Tell ya what, if they don't fit I'll buy em or trade you out of them. I've got some Hornby coaches they'll fit.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Tell ya what, if they don't fit I'll buy em or trade you out of them. I've got some Hornby coaches they'll fit.


haha cool
I'll let you know.


----------



## santafealltheway

well the site i found for 12$ doesnt work. got em on ebay for 15.

Ughhh expected delivery october 4th - 20th.


----------



## VegasN

Wow.....that's quite a window....


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Wow.....that's quite a window....


yup....


----------



## VegasN

Should have told them, "I don't do windows"


----------



## santafealltheway

No more boring shiny brown plastic cows!


----------



## santafealltheway

Trailer is no longer a hideous yellow. cab details silverized.

looking less and less tyco-ish


----------



## jlc41

santafealltheway, I like your cow's. It's cool you got them practicing pole vaulting for the moon Olympics.


----------



## time warp

He's impaled his Holsteins! Oh,the humanity!

My cattle are Jerseys, and I'm putting in a stock pen and packing house to "deal" with them.

Nice work!


----------



## jlc41

TW, so your cows are black and white instead of white and black???


----------



## time warp

Guernsey's and jerseys are brown or brown and white, holsteins are either brown and white or black and white. Jersey cattle give the best milk but Its hard to milk an HO scale cow! And that's the udder truth!


----------



## Overkast

time warp said:


> Jersey cattle give the best milk but Its hard to milk an HO scale cow! And that's the udder truth!


The fact that you've tried is what's most disturbing!


----------



## Gramps

time warp said:


> Guernsey's and jerseys are brown or brown and white, holsteins are either brown and white or black and white. Jersey cattle give the best milk but Its hard to milk an HO scale cow! And that's the udder truth!


And that's no bull!


----------



## time warp

That's why I got out of N scale. Yes, I have "issues" :goofball:


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> santafealltheway, I like your cow's. It's cool you got them practicing pole vaulting for the moon Olympics.


baahahahahahaha. thats funny right there.


----------



## jlc41

TW, good one.


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> santafealltheway, I like your cow's. It's cool you got them practicing pole vaulting for the moon Olympics.


It only took me half the day but I finally got your joke! What a meathead I am. Good one!


----------



## santafealltheway

we put this up today.

Put up some re-enforcements under the center so we can lay on it, to reach things in the back.

More of a 4x 20 now. lol


----------



## santafealltheway

Finally have somewhere to put a turntable! and some buildings... and who knows what. 

Were just gonna buy a bunch of stuff and let it sort of design its self if you know what i mean.


----------



## jlc41

Thats basically what I did with the first layout (Magics no plan plan). With the expansion am giving it more thought. I.e. what kind of buildings and industries do I want etc.


----------



## santafealltheway

well i know i want two turn tables, one for me, and one for room mate.

some sort of oil refinery for all the tanker cars, and a bunch of flat cars im gonna use for like a lumber company.

but mostly, its just gonna be a place to store the trains we arent running. 

were already up to like 50 locos and 500 feet of cars lol


----------



## jlc41

Needless to say you are going to be very busy.


----------



## MtRR75

santafealltheway said:


> we put this up today.
> 
> Put up some re-enforcements under the center so we can lay on it, to reach things in the back.
> 
> More of a 4x 20 now. lol


"... reach things in the back..." like darts?

If the darts don't stick in the target, you are going to have a train wreck.


----------



## VegasN

50 locos??? Ok, have to admit, a little envious......a mild case of train envy......haha

I have a mixture of cows, but they are N scale.....I cant even see the udders.....


----------



## santafealltheway

The wheels went on way easier than i expected.


----------



## santafealltheway

MtRR75 said:


> "... reach things in the back..." like darts?
> 
> If the darts don't stick in the target, you are going to have a train wreck.


lol, im probably gonna move it


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> 50 locos??? Ok, have to admit, a little envious......a mild case of train envy......haha
> 
> I have a mixture of cows, but they are N scale.....I cant even see the udders.....


SO i counted and its only 46, but still lol


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> The wheels went on way easier than i expected.


That is friggin awesome!!

I wonder if they make an N scale Delorean?? I have a picture I snagged from the internet of someone who made one of these. I so want to try one, but not sure if they make a car that small....

Nice one buddy!! That should be amazing fun. Even if static display, or on an auto reversing straight track would be quite the conversation piece. I mean if anyone other than ourselves talked to us about our trains.......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> That is friggin awesome!!
> 
> I wonder if they make an N scale Delorean?? I have a picture I snagged from the internet of someone who made one of these. I so want to try one, but not sure if they make a car that small....
> 
> Nice one buddy!! That should be amazing fun. Even if static display, or on an auto reversing straight track would be quite the conversation piece. I mean if anyone other than ourselves talked to us about our trains.......


lol im not sure if there are any N scale ones, this ones actually a hot wheel.

and your right haha other people would never understand


----------



## santafealltheway

Ah! there is very much an n scale one, and it COMES with railroad wheels.

http://www.shapeways.com/product/L2...BW6bCJ_m43iT1QadDGUqLDLHOefXVHEjPARoCFEfw_wcB


----------



## VegasN

Sweet!!


----------



## santafealltheway

Finally some dcc steam on the layout.

those yellow passenger cars just didnt look right behind an F unit lol


----------



## VegasN

Nice!!


----------



## santafealltheway

After an hour with the scissors, time to plan some track!










Im glad my vaccum can suck up anything i throw at it.. what a mess on the floor after that lol


----------



## santafealltheway

Hooray! Two packages today!

The ebay cars, first one had its doors glued open for some reason, gotta fix that.









And some stuff previously owned by TimeWarp! Thanks dude! Love the santa fe car 










Oh sweet, they're bachman! that means i dont have to drill the holes out, the rod i have just fits lol.

Looks like i got some trucks n couplers to install!


----------



## VegasN

Awesome!! Many many happy hours in the future with those!!


----------



## santafealltheway

One down! Sort of... i only had one coupler left.


----------



## santafealltheway

#2... unfortunately the work stops until i can get to ace hardware in the morning for more truck/coupler screws.


----------



## VegasN

So can you pretty much put any truck on any car?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> So can you pretty much put any truck on any car?


With a little work, yes.

I take a piece of styrene rod matching the size of the hole for the old truck, and glue it in.

then drill a new, smaller hole, in that plastic rod, that will accept a 2-56 screw.

screw on new kadee trucks.

just gotta make sure the new bolster is nice and level. and get that hole centered right. 

here's some examples, different size rods, but the idea is the same.

Don't mind the hogwarts car, its getting LED's.









I find my cars mean more to me when I put in the time to upgrade them, as opposed to just buying RTR ones.


----------



## santafealltheway

I found my dog paws up on the layout sniffing at these gravy train cars, What the heck! lol

Doyou have a cat, Timewarp?


----------



## time warp

NOOOO! No pets.
We have a kitten chow hopper!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> NOOOO! No pets.
> We have a kitten chow hopper!


lol nice


----------



## santafealltheway

Now i need couplers...

and a dog food factory apparently. lol


----------



## time warp

Interesting group! I've never seen any like them before, glad you're enjoying them!

A couple of generic looking warehouse/ factory facilities are all you need to handle those types of cars. In reality they could be transporting anything from boxes or bags to individual ingredients to finished product. 
Years ago I used to certify scales at a Kodak plant, the rail siding was used primarily to bring in tank cars of some kind of chemicals. Never saw a box car there.
Same thing at a paper mill, truckloads of scrap paper and cardboard came in, huge rolls of brown paper went out in 50' boxcars.
Use your imagination.


----------



## santafealltheway




----------



## VegasN

Nice job santefe. So Kadee are the trucks you recommend, even in N scale?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Nice job santefe. So Kadee are the trucks you recommend, even in N scale?


I'm not too sure about N scale, but im sure they're still just as good a product.

There may be better, these were just the cheapest ones i could find in a 24 pack lol


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Nice job santefe. So Kadee are the trucks you recommend, even in N scale?


Did a bit of googling, Seems most people are happy to use about any trucks, with 'fox valley' wheels, for N stuff. apparently they come in many different width's to fit different trucks.

'micro-trains' trucks come up quite a bit in the comments as a favorite.


----------



## VegasN

Cool, thanks for the info. I am beginning to think I might be better off just changing ALL my trucks/couplers. I am so tired of dealing with knuckle, rapido, some variation of knuckle, different heights. I am so sick of cars being left behind, always on the farthest to reach areas of course. One time I was working on something else on my work table and just letting the train run. When I turned back around, after maybe 10 minutes or so, my GP40 was in the middle of the train.......still going around the track though. lol. Have no idea how long it had been running like that.


----------



## Overkast

VegasN said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. I am beginning to think I might be better off just changing ALL my trucks/couplers. I am so tired of dealing with knuckle, rapido, some variation of knuckle, different heights. I am so sick of cars being left behind, always on the farthest to reach areas of course. One time I was working on something else on my work table and just letting the train run. When I turned back around, after maybe 10 minutes or so, my GP40 was in the middle of the train.......still going around the track though. lol. Have no idea how long it had been running like that.


Lol! Only a train nerd (like us) can appreciate the humor in that situation 

FWIW, the research I've done on wheels and couplers seems to indicate fox valley wheels and micro trains couplers are both highly praised. Perhaps consider trucks with both of those???

Just from style / looks alone, fox valley wheels are my personal fav.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## santafealltheway

Overkast said:


> Lol! Only a train nerd (like us) can appreciate the humor in that situation
> 
> FWIW, the research I've done on wheels and couplers seems to indicate fox valley wheels and micro trains couplers are both highly praised. Perhaps consider trucks with both of those???
> 
> Just from style / looks alone, fox valley wheels are my personal fav.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Lol! Yes, i usually laugh out loud when i find my loco's in the middle. like...

how the f.....

when did-...

well.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Get some Kester rosin core 0.031 diameter solder and ditch that flux and solder that is probably better for copper pipe than electronics. You'll have even better success. Not sure that flux should even be used an any electronic items.


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> Get some Kester rosin core 0.031 diameter solder and ditch that flux and solder that is probably better for copper pipe than electronics. You'll have even better success. Not sure that flux should even be used an any electronic items.


i've been using it close to 5 years. no issues. soldering goes fine.

solder is labeled "for electronics"

Theres a BIG difference between "what it SHOULD be used for" and "what it CAN be used for"

Ever seen "The Red Green Show" ?


----------



## santafealltheway

My little tyco cars got a paint job today.

They look kind of bad up close on camera, but they look fine on the layout lol

Thats Genuine Dirt! lol


----------



## VegasN

They look good. I love using real dirt, well in Southern Nevada, I use sand, but still it's real. The most realistic things on my layout is sand and deadfall....lol.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> They look good. I love using real dirt, well in Southern Nevada, I use sand, but still it's real. The most realistic things on my layout is sand and deadfall....lol.


I hear that. I've been slowly trying to paint my buildings better. I think the Lumber station looks a lot better now than it did in plain plastic color.

I still need to add a coat of lighter grey to the loading dock. came out too dark.


----------



## santafealltheway

Time to Play!


----------



## time warp

Have fun!
Man, do you hear that echo? Ain't nothin' been happening today!hwell:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Have fun!
> Man, do you hear that echo? Ain't nothin' been happening today!hwell:


i've been out in the front yard all day, yard sale! at least there was plenty o beer llol


----------



## santafealltheway

One down!


----------



## santafealltheway

7 More days and I'll officially be 26! lol.

super excited. I know im getting train stuff. cantwait!


----------



## santafealltheway

4 Down!


----------



## VegasN

Ha, that's awesome!!


----------



## MtRR75

You must have a dog...

Is this how you deliver his food???


----------



## VegasN

Must be a big dog to have box cars of food......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Must be a big dog to have box cars of food......


haha, 50 lb pit bull.

lol she looks stoned as hell.










had to put a slice of ham on the camera to get a good picture lol


----------



## VegasN

Well, if she is stoned, that would explain the box cars of food......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Well, if she is stoned, that would explain the box cars of food......


..LOL


----------



## santafealltheway

Made a pipe load!


----------



## santafealltheway

5 Bucks!


----------



## santafealltheway

annd so it begins!


----------



## VegasN

The building was $5? Not bad. Have fun ballasting.....and, I can't resist.....you make a pipe load?? You do live in CO. after all......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> The building was $5? Not bad. Have fun ballasting.....and, I can't resist.....you make a pipe load?? You do live in CO. after all......


Yeah i got a bunch of stuff cheap. We went to this train shop and it was like a junk yard for trains.

the ballast was 5$ too, still 'sealed for freshness' lol


----------



## time warp

There you go! If you have found one of those junkyard train shops you are really on to something!
The best places I go are the ones that are disorganized with old dirty boxes stacked everywhere. I find the best stuff!
My local train shop in Indianapolis is that way, problem is they had a water pipe break in the ceiling about 3 months ago and they haven't been open since then. 
Last shop in Indianapolis, I hope they keep it going.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> There you go! If you have found one of those junkyard train shops you are really on to something!
> The best places I go are the ones that are disorganized with old dirty boxes stacked everywhere. I find the best stuff!
> My local train shop in Indianapolis is that way, problem is they had a water pipe break in the ceiling about 3 months ago and they haven't been open since then.
> Last shop in Indianapolis, I hope they keep it going.


Right? thats exactly how it was, boxes and boxes and boxes of everything you can imagine. all dirty and poorly organized.

you'd love this place TW, must have been 1000 tyco cars. all 5-10$.

i also got a #6 switch for 6$.

I was all smiles coming out of there.

I picked up this BN train for a 20. still need a loco tho.


----------



## time warp

PM me, big dog. I have a cherry Burlington Northern rs11 sitting right here.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> PM me, big dog. I have a cherry Burlington Northern rs11 sitting right here.


word.


----------



## santafealltheway

What do you think? Did i use too much?

Haven't done this before lol.


----------



## santafealltheway

They finally came!


----------



## time warp

Hey! Do those fit? This might be some handy info to have.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Hey! Do those fit? This might be some handy info to have.


Yup! In fact they're a slightly better fit than the plastic wheels it came with


----------



## time warp

Whew! I shot my mouth off a few weeks ago and told you I'd buy them if they didn't fit, and I would have.

I wonder now what diameter those scale out to in HO? It's nearly impossible to find metal HO wheels that big.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Whew! I shot my mouth off a few weeks ago and told you I'd buy them if they didn't fit, and I would have.
> 
> I wonder now what diameter those scale out to in HO? It's nearly impossible to find metal HO wheels that big.


LOL! Nope you dont have to buy them haha

I did some measuring with the calipers, i would guess they work out to somewhere between 58"-65"

the axles are much wider than HO ones, they wont move at all in a walthers truck lol

Is there any equipment that would have wheels that big in HO?


----------



## VegasN

Man I so wish we had a train store like that here.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Man I so wish we had a train store like that here.


Yeah, its really cool, just sucks that its almost 2 hour drive from my house.

Caboose hobbies was only 20 minutes away , but they closed 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


I got some birthday goodies!

Hogwarts express with 4 cars and a cool station arch









and a turn table!


----------



## jlc41

I like that Hogwarts train very slick.


----------



## santafealltheway

Its such a pretty train. I had to add a lot of weight to it though, those passenger cars weight like, a gram lol


----------



## time warp

Those are actually 00 scale, HO gauge. Bachmann branch line coaches very similar to the LMS coaches I have for my Compound. I don't own a Bachmann British locomotive so I don't know how the Loco compares to my Hornby LMS and BR engines.
Maybe a member here can tell us what the actual prototype is for the Hogwarts loco.
And yes, they are beautiful.


----------



## VegasN

HOGWARTS!!!!! OMG!! That is a BADASS train my friend.....omg......train envy again. Excellent birthday I would say. Oh and the turntable is sweet, and the arch is tight also.....but......damn......man.......Hogwarts, that's the **** there. Super big congrats to you my friend.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> HOGWARTS!!!!! OMG!! That is a BADASS train my friend.....omg......train envy again. Excellent birthday I would say. Oh and the turntable is sweet, and the arch is tight also.....but......damn......man.......Hogwarts, that's the **** there. Super big congrats to you my friend.


lol.

I know right? Its so awesome. I'm a big harry potter nerd.

I was planning on converting it to dcc, but it looks so nice.. I don't wanna risk breaking it. 

Instead I've decided to separate my mainline wiring, with a toggle switch, So i can flip the Outer loop to DC for running this thing. and a couple of others... The tyco units seem to run better with regular old DC. especially over the HUGE frogs on my #8 turnouts that I've been too lazy to power.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Those are actually 00 scale, HO gauge. Bachmann branch line coaches very similar to the LMS coaches I have for my Compound. I don't own a Bachmann British locomotive so I don't know how the Loco compares to my Hornby LMS and BR engines.
> Maybe a member here can tell us what the actual prototype is for the Hogwarts loco.
> And yes, they are beautiful.


I'm sure the Hornby loco's are of better quality.

This is definitely a "toy" train set. It doesn't even have a headlight.

I may get around to fixing that at some point. I've been wanting to try some fiber optic cable.

but, I dont care, its so awesome!


It runs great too! even does a pretty decent slow speed crawl.

I don't think it would be very happy on a Grade, but, I dont have those, so who cares lol.


----------



## time warp

Most of my British and Euro stuff doesn't have headlights, and some of them are pretty light. It's just a different approach. 
Very well built though.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I would like to see /hear more about the turntable.


----------



## santafealltheway

Chiefmcfuz said:


> I would like to see /hear more about the turntable.


sure, I'll go take some pictures. brb...


----------



## santafealltheway

Its an Atlas #305 Manual hand crank turn table.

Fairly inexpensive, i think 30$?

The track piece on the turntable is 9" Inches. It's on the smaller side, but so far it fits everything I have, Including that Hogwarts steamer w. the tender, - just barely-

It can be motorized pretty easily, too, the motor sits in place of where the crank is.
Which i'll probably do. Takes about 5 turns of the crank to change ONE track position lol.

There are 22 slots for tracks.

Its a surface mount, so no need to cut a big gaping hole in the table.

the cork roadbed is just a tad shorter than the table its self, I'll have to shim it ever so slightly.

overall I'm very happy with it, would recommend. Just be prepared to do a LOT of cranking if you don't get a motor lol.


















the two slightly larger screws recessed in square slots on the sides of the crank are the electrical hookups.









Heres the motor, but i dont have one yet. The little building covers everything up.


----------



## santafealltheway

I also decided to re-locate my control panels


----------



## time warp

You can put bridge sides on those Atlas tables to make them look more realistic, also there's a thread about detailing them on here from a while back. Those things are very durable and have been around for 50 years I'd bet.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> You can put bridge sides on those Atlas tables to make them look more realistic, also there's a thread about detailing them on here from a while back. Those things are very durable and have been around for 50 years I'd bet.


Funny you should mention that...


----------



## VegasN

That turntable is sick, I have to admit. Going to be getting one once I get the track up to the rail yard. Of course, before I do that, I must do something about Serenity, NV. sitting on the table where the rail yard is going to be.
And I too am a *major* Harry PottHead.

In fact I ignored the heart warnings to ride the Harry Potter ride at Universal Studios.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> That turntable is sick, I have to admit. Going to be getting one once I get the track up to the rail yard. Of course, before I do that, I must do something about Serenity, NV. sitting on the table where the rail yard is going to be.
> And I too am a *major* Harry PottHead.
> 
> In fact I ignored the heart warnings to ride the Harry Potter ride at Universal Studios.


Jealous.. Wish i could have made it to that ride.

Are you planning an HO layout?


----------



## santafealltheway

Hooray! Finally gots me a nice BN loco, thanks Timewarp! I love it.


----------



## santafealltheway

Well, im working on splitting up my track wiring, for Half DC operation, that way i don't HAVE to convert every loco.

I cut the only rail connecting them right in half...

I cut all my feeder wires...

and the outer loop still lights up with dcc power..

So, i've just been crawling around in circles trying to figure out what i missed lol.


----------



## santafealltheway

LMAO I was so busy looking for wires under the table i didn't see the locomotive bridging the gap in the middle of my crossover....

I feel dumb.


----------



## santafealltheway

FINISHED!


----------



## Chip

santafealltheway said:


> LMAO I was so busy looking for wires under the table i didn't see the locomotive bridging the gap in the middle of my crossover....
> 
> I feel dumb.


DON'T, you ain't the only one to miss the obvious! DANG, that IS funny though!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Your very brave having that switch between DC and DCC.


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> Your very brave having that switch between DC and DCC.


lol. yeah..

It's mostly so I can run my hogwarts loco. we have the switching yard and the inner mainline for all the dcc stuff.


----------



## santafealltheway

this is getting ridiculous lol


----------



## Bwells

Lemonhawk said:


> Your very brave having that switch between DC and DCC.


Why do you say that?


----------



## santafealltheway

Bwells said:


> Why do you say that?


Because thats not even half of them hahaha


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> Jealous.. Wish i could have made it to that ride.
> 
> Are you planning an HO layout?


It was a cool ride, I am glad I went. Got me worried about my heart one section where the ride lays you on your back and swings you around a bit.

I am planning an HO layout, but later. First I have to find out where it's going to go.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> this is getting ridiculous lol


Wow......impressive.


----------



## santafealltheway

Lol this is what happens when you drink and conduct!

Sorry its sideways, dunny why.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> Lol this is what happens when you drink and conduct!
> 
> Sorry its sideways, *dunny why*.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydkMwXJdOZs&feature=youtu.be


And this is what happens when you drink and record...:laugh:


----------



## Chip

LMAO! LOVE it at the end "what the hell happened, huhuhuhu"! PARTY on DUDE!


----------



## santafealltheway

Chip said:


> LMAO! LOVE it at the end "what the hell happened, huhuhuhu"! PARTY on DUDE!


lol. it was pretty funny.. that train had been doing laps for like, three hours, then out of nowhere it just totally crashes all over the place... no idea what happened.


----------



## santafealltheway

First yard switch laid down...

Starting to take shape.


----------



## santafealltheway

I made a crate!
balsa strips glued to a lego lol


----------



## Overkast

santafealltheway said:


> I made a crate!
> balsa strips glued to a lego lol


Ha! That's an awesome idea.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

It certainly worked,


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> It certainly worked,


are you talking about the crate? lol


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, it looks good. At least I think it does.....


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Yeah, it looks good. At least I think it does.....


I like it, im gonna try a smaller one maybe tonight.


----------



## santafealltheway

Finally decided on a Name for my railroad.

Monarch Railway

this badge is from a volvo dealer my dad, and later I , worked at. I spent most of my time hanging out in the shop with dad growing up. Did my first brake job when i was 5 lol.


----------



## VegasN

Nice +1, the plus 1 is because I was told just putting "Nice" is too short, my post must be at least 5 characters.....so I put "nice +1"


----------



## santafealltheway

Did a bit of painting, and added tome LED's to this little guy!

I still have to paint the people and the debris in the garbage can./

Thanks again, TW!


----------



## santafealltheway

Well, no one replied to my post on the 'other scales' forum so im just gonna drop this here.

My around the tree train!


----------



## VegasN

A Lego train......how cool is that?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> A Lego train......how cool is that?


Yessir. Electric rails and all.

I have a santa fe F unit, some TTX well cars, some that resemble a light rail train, the hogwarts express engine with one car, and a bunch of tracks.

I wish i could get more, but, they are WAY overpriced. makes HO look like the cheap stuff lol.

lucky to find ONE foot of track for less than 30$. Really wish i had stocked up more back when they were still selling new for 15$/6 pieces.

the current Lego trains are plastic rail with battery power and a RC controller. Lame.


----------



## time warp

That tower looks good, glad you can get some use out of it! It has history, I bought it a few weeks ago at the estate auction of an elderly gentleman who loved trains.


----------



## santafealltheway

Well, I was skeptical, til i actually got one in my hands. The quality is night and day!

(this is a peco)


----------



## santafealltheway

WOW! What a difference that fascia makes!


----------



## Magic

Nice job on the fascia :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
Looks great.

Magic


----------



## santafealltheway

Magic said:


> Nice job on the fascia :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
> Looks great.
> 
> Magic


Thanks! Im very happy with how it came out.


----------



## jlc41

What Magic said, very nice.


----------



## santafealltheway

Fun time!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Nice job on the fascia! Was the curve easy to co with Masonite?


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> Nice job on the fascia! Was the curve easy to co with Masonite?


Thanks! Yeah it was pretty easy. It could probably 3x tighter of a curve to be honest.


I just glued a flat piece behind it to get the gaps to line up


----------



## santafealltheway

I turned around for a few seconds and some folks from Pennsylvania came rolling in from the tunnel to the rest of the world!

This ones pretty old. Roommate got it, Ross brand? unsure./


----------



## santafealltheway

Switches!


----------



## santafealltheway

Slowly bringing order to chaos!


----------



## santafealltheway

Cleaned off all the irrelevant crap.


----------



## VegasN

Nice yard man!


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Nice yard man!


Getting there! Gonna put it at least 5 more lanes, more if i can fit it.


----------



## VegasN

Hey, I've seen layouts that have so much track it looks like a freeway spaghetti bowl, why not a double deck rail yard, like the freeways in CA.?


----------



## santafealltheway

Well, everything seems to be working nicely!

Now i just need the motor kit, spinning this thing by hand sucks >.>


----------



## VegasN

Hey, don't complain, my turntable is pick the locomotive up and turn it around. Looses some realism........


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Hey, don't complain, my turntable is pick the locomotive up and turn it around. Looses some realism........


lol. well i guess you need to get one!


----------



## time warp

You know if you double head those F's tail to tail you don't have to turn them. Of course if you just WANT to that's a different story!:laugh:

The novelty of having a turntable wore off for me after about 15 minutes, and that was 20 years ago. On the prototype a lot of turntables got fixed on place in later years as they went from roundhouses to engine sheds, plus they didn't need to turn them anymore.

There used to be one at the engine yard in Washington, Indiana. I saw it still in use, plus the roundhouse, back on the early 80's.
Also you can ride the turntable in Eureka Springs , Arkansas as part of the train ride. Pretty cool.

Ask Santa to bring you a motorizing unit, you won't regret it, Jim!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> You know if you double head those F's tail to tail you don't have to turn them. Of course if you just WANT to that's a different story!:laugh:
> 
> The novelty of having a turntable wore off for me after about 15 minutes, and that was 20 years ago. On the prototype a lot of turntables got fixed on place in later years as they went from roundhouses to engine sheds, plus they didn't need to turn them anymore.
> 
> There used to be one at the engine yard in Washington, Indiana. I saw it still in use, plus the roundhouse, back on the early 80's.
> Also you can ride the turntable in Eureka Springs , Arkansas as part of the train ride. Pretty cool.
> 
> Ask Santa to bring you a motorizing unit, you won't regret it, Jim!



Haha i know. Its more of a loco storage area. I dont want to have to put ANYTHING in a box or on a shelf. I'd rather have them all out on the layout so they get some use.

And the TT is a lot cheaper than 30 switches lol.


----------



## time warp

Are you planning on a roundhouse or open air storage? I've got a really impressive picture of John Allen's open air service tracks and it is incredible. Great detailing possibilities.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> lol. well i guess you need to get one!


Oh, trust me I plan on getting one. But first, Serenity has to get elevated because it is sitting where my rail yard is going to go, but first I need to finish the back section of Serenity before I elevate it and can't really reach back there......so a turn table has taken a number and had a seat in my cranial waiting room.:smokin:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Are you planning on a roundhouse or open air storage? I've got a really impressive picture of John Allen's open air service tracks and it is incredible. Great detailing possibilities.


Probably open air. I might pick up a three stall round house though. i dunno.


----------



## jlc41

santafealltheway, "And the TT is a lot cheaper than 30 switches lol". Why didn't I think of that???


----------



## VegasN

jlc41 said:


> santafealltheway, "And the TT is a lot cheaper than 30 switches lol". Why didn't I think of that???


hahaha


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> santafealltheway, "And the TT is a lot cheaper than 30 switches lol". Why didn't I think of that???


Did I just convince you to buy one? haha


----------



## santafealltheway

haven't had a ton of time for trains over the past few days, been busy wrenching on a '67 Dodge D200 sweptline. Lots of fun. Neighbor just bought it. Got her running, got the transmission leak fixed, rewired ALL the lights.. (none of them worked.) bled the brakes.. etc... etc...

But now it drives! 

So today, it isn't much, But i popped this switch in. This kills all power to my turn table so i won't have 25 loco's just sitting there pulling Amps.

I also bought a flex section, for three more stalls on the TT. haven't got that done yet though.

I plan on putting in more of these switches, one above each letter. though I have no idea what they will control haha. I'll think of something. Maybe Building lights?


----------



## VegasN

Nice! Love switches on control panels. I want to set all my lights on blocks controlled by switches at my "command post"


----------



## santafealltheway

One foot down, 499 feet to go lmao. This is gonna take a LOOONG time.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

santafealltheway said:


> One foot down, 499 feet to go lmao. This is gonna take a LOOONG time.


That's how I felt painting the sides of my rails a rust color. I'm not really looking forward to ballasting my track. However, it will be some time before I get to that stage.

Mark


----------



## jlc41

santafealltheway said:


> Did I just convince you to buy one? haha


Maybe I have been thinking about it.


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> Maybe I have been thinking about it.


I'd go for it. I've been having a lot of fun with it.


----------



## VegasN

Man......you all are making me hungry for one......they are like cheeseburgers.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Man......you all are making me hungry for one......they are like cheeseburgers.


lol. A rotating cheeseburger.


----------



## VegasN

Hmmmm.......not sure which would be worse, motorized or hand crank cheeseburgers?


----------



## time warp

You boys need a hobby, oh, wait. You have one!:laugh:

So Jim, are the bubble pack people insurgents or illegals? There goes your HO scale tax base!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

santafealltheway said:


> One foot down, 499 feet to go lmao. This is gonna take a LOOONG time.


Say "Balast King" three times fast. 

http://www.ogaugeconnection.com/htdocs/HOProducts.html


----------



## santafealltheway

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Say "Balast King" three times fast.
> 
> http://www.ogaugeconnection.com/htdocs/HOProducts.html


That is awesome! Wish i could afford it. maybe after xmas.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> You boys need a hobby, oh, wait. You have one!:laugh:
> 
> So Jim, are the bubble pack people insurgents or illegals? There goes your HO scale tax base!


lol bubble pack people


----------



## jlc41

That is one slick ballasting tool. But a little to much $$$$.


----------



## VegasN

_Little_ too much?? Over $200??......NOT! I can get my whole layout converted to DCC for that kind of money.......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Or you can spend hours and hours ballasting the manual way, your choice.  How much is your time worth?


----------



## time warp

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Or you can spend hours and hours ballasting the manual way, your choice.  How much is your time worth?


 Doesn't take much lost time to be worth 100 or so dollars. In my case I'm usually robbing Peter to pay Paul, time wise. I'm sure that ballast tool saves an incredible amount of time.


----------



## santafealltheway

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Or you can spend hours and hours ballasting the manual way, your choice.  How much is your time worth?


I think i'd rather do it the long way.

at least that way i know i always have something to do.


----------



## time warp

Good point, Jim. You've heard the saying: Idle hands are the devils workshop! :laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Good point, Jim. You've heard the saying: Idle hands are the devils workshop! :laugh:


yessir. and to be honest i have just as much fun building the layout as i do running trains.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> yessir. and to be honest i have just as much fun building the layout as i do running trains.


Agree


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Yep, I enjoy the building part too. Not sure what I'll do if I ever do finish my layout. Maybe have to build another.

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway

Look what just rolled in from the station across the street!
(My neighbors house lol)

He was cleaning out his garage and found this little dude!

It's just an old life-like. But hey, It runs great! 
(after a little cleaning and lube that is)

He's a little rough from being in a box for god knows how long, but, heck, it was free!

And best of all it says santa fe on it. haha










And, my package from china finally showed up. 

Wee little peeps and a pin vise.
(almost forgot about this, ordered THREE months ago lol)


----------



## santafealltheway

Opto-sensors Installed for the LEGO point-to-point.

Not really layout related, but its what i did today.

(This will be going on the Bar upstairs, for the annual family Xmas party)


----------



## Lemonhawk

What kind of optical sensors are those? Certainly look unobtrusive embedded in the ties.


----------



## VegasN

Looks like you're having a lot of fun!


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> What kind of optical sensors are those? Certainly look unobtrusive embedded in the ties.


They're whatever comes with the "Circuitron AR-2"










Though, i think radio shack sells something very similar.

i found on my HO track, they also work just as well beneath a -light- coating of ballast.
Fits pretty well between the ties

Lets play "Spot the censor"


----------



## VegasN

And what do they do exactly?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> And what do they do exactly?


Electro-optical sensors are electronic detectors that convert light, or a change in light, into an electronic signal. They are used in many industrial and consumer applications, for example: Lamps that turn on automatically in response to darkness. Position sensors that activate when an object interrupts a light beam.

Or activating an auto-reverse module when a train goes over top of it.


----------



## time warp

Dallee electronics makes a nifty little item that controls back and forth setups like you have, but it uses track gaps for current sensing instead of optical sensors.
I have their crossing signal unit with sound and it works great.


----------



## VegasN

Oh, ok, so it uses a light signal to tell something else what to do......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Oh, ok, so it uses a light signal to tell something else what to do......


Yup. but they only work with the lights in the room on. If you turn the lights off, WOOSH, right off the edge of the table onto the floor lol.


----------



## time warp

BOOM BOOM, Out go the lights! Cool song by Pat Travers band.


----------



## santafealltheway

Well, i start work monday night at 10 pm.

Its 1 am now. i gotta stay awake 8 more hours, and i can go to bed, to get on schedule.


Oy.

time to break out the coffee me thinks.


----------



## VegasN

Oh yes, coffee.


----------



## santafealltheway

Stupid work... i havent had the energy to do anything on the layout this week.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> Stupid work... i havent had the energy to do anything on the layout this week.


I must admit, it's nice to know I am not the only one that suffers from that dilemma.


----------



## santafealltheway

well i finally got home and wasn't totally exhausted, so this little guy got some couplers today.

It went pretty smoothly. The tricky part was finding room for extra weight after i put in a decoder. but i managed to hide some stick-on weights underneath by the wheels.

does a decent job pulling about 10 weighted cars around. especially considering it only has one drive axle, and no traction tires.


----------



## VegasN

Ah, like my 0-6-0, one drive wheel, no tires. But surprisingly pulls a long passenger train........well....ok......long to me and my layout.

Does yours go dead for a second over turnouts? Mine does, but if its going fast enough, it wont stop.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Ah, like my 0-6-0, one drive wheel, no tires. But surprisingly pulls a long passenger train........well....ok......long to me and my layout.
> 
> Does yours go dead for a second over turnouts? Mine does, but if its going fast enough, it wont stop.


Atlas turnouts, yes

PECO turnouts, No.

Nice smooth operation over all the Pecos. even the large radius.

even old tycos with one truck pick up don't stall on the pecos.


----------



## VegasN

Oh, so its the turnout, not the locomotive? It's a Bachmann 0-6-0 running on Bachmann EZ Track turnouts. I guess I could test them on Serenity, because that's all flex track. But then again, they are Atlas turnouts.
But, I got some of the cars, mainly cabooses, that jump the frog backing over the turnouts.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Oh, so its the turnout, not the locomotive? It's a Bachmann 0-6-0 running on Bachmann EZ Track turnouts. I guess I could test them on Serenity, because that's all flex track. But then again, they are Atlas turnouts.
> But, I got some of the cars, mainly cabooses, that jump the frog backing over the turnouts.


I had a ton of problems with atlas turnouts. Derails all the time, especially going backwards.

Havent had any problems since the peco switches went down. evn backing 30+ cars through a small radius switch goes well.


----------



## VegasN

I may want to consider those turnouts then.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> I may want to consider those turnouts then.


I was skeptical before i actually had one but they really are much better. night / day quality difference imho. i love how the points have a spring, they dont need a switch, you can just flick them side to side.


----------



## santafealltheway

oh wow...

It's been four years already!

Happy birthday, little santa fe F unit!

this red rock express was my first HO purchase.

Before that, I only had Lego trains, and a basic Lionel set with an oval.












Also: This cheap bachmann f unit from a 40$ starter set is still one of my best runners lol

Still bothers me that it doesnt have a yellow stripe.


----------



## time warp

I hope you enjoy this hobby from now on. I've got 2 locomotives in service that I bought used 38 years ago, and part of my first train set is still rolling after nearly 45 years! Catch me if you can!


----------



## Lemonhawk

Back in the late 50's my first engine was the 0-4-0 Varney Dockside soon followed by the Varney Prairie. Unlike you Time Warp I have not yet located them. They were packed away in the late 60's and after several moves I have not found them, but I seem to never throw things out so there is still hope. Just last month I found some old structures I build in the 60's (they actually still look pretty good).


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I hope you enjoy this hobby from now on. I've got 2 locomotives in service that I bought used 38 years ago, and part of my first train set is still rolling after nearly 45 years! Catch me if you can!


38 years? Nice!

We'll see how this modern stuff holds up.

I'm sure I will enjoy trains for a very long time. If I can ever afford it, I want a back yard -ride on live steam lol.


----------



## Lemonhawk

You mean like this? These are from the City Park in Largo FL where the Park and the Live Steamers have their "Layout"!


----------



## time warp

Lemonhawk, I'd like to see those classics you have. They ABSOLUTELY do not build them like that anymore!

SFATW, Live steam is impressive, but I'd rather clean my HO track than boiler tubes any day.


----------



## Lemonhawk

Little tiny shovels with tiny little bits of coal. It was fascinating to watch the live steamers. At the time of these pictures there was a big meeting going on and the round table and work area was full. Especially impressive was a big - and I mean big - articulated steamer being fueled.


----------



## VegasN

One of those would be a blast!!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Lemonhawk, I'd like to see those classics you have. They ABSOLUTELY do not build them like that anymore!
> 
> SFATW, Live steam is impressive, but I'd rather clean my HO track than boiler tubes any day.


perhaps... but to be able to circle my house relaxing on a mini train with a small recliner bolted to it, and a cooler full of beer...

I don't think i can think of anything better.lol


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> perhaps... but to be able to circle my house relaxing on a mini train with a small recliner bolted to it, and a cooler full of beer...
> 
> I don't think i can think of anything better.lol


hear hear (sans beer, unless its root beer)


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> hear hear (sans beer, unless its root beer)


Not a drinker?


----------



## mjrfd99

If your ever in my southern hood check this out. 
http://www.lcrailroad.com/html/home.html


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> Not a drinker?


Nope. I used to be, heavily. And don't really miss it either. Some people drink their recreation, I roll mine. Ha.....did you get that? Weed and train reference all in one pun.......ha, I kill me! (he says in his best Alf voice):laugh:


----------



## VegasN

Oh, I scored big on a bag of HO scale cars. One is a box car that says "Ship Santa Fe all the way". Betcha can't guess who that made me think of........


----------



## VegasN

mjrfd99 said:


> If your ever in my southern hood check this out.
> http://www.lcrailroad.com/html/home.html


That would be so much fun!


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Nope. I used to be, heavily. And don't really miss it either. Some people drink their recreation, I roll mine. Ha.....did you get that? Weed and train reference all in one pun.......ha, I kill me! (he says in his best Alf voice):laugh:


lol, me too.

Smoke a big fatty out the bong and go zone out on ballasting or something.


----------



## santafealltheway

I decided i didnt like the Atlas motor kit, for my turn table.

its a freaking BELT drive with a little rubber band.

Fart that.

So after a bit of thinking I (Once again) started digging through my old lego bucket, and found this motor!

It's already internally geared for high torque.

works great! 










I also made it to the park tonight to collect some more dirt, for my base coat. 
Had to cook it in the oven a while to dry it out. after that, stick it in the the 2$ blender from the thrift shop, then sift it.


----------



## time warp

If you dig around a bit you can still find the old Atlas drives that are all gear. Noisy though. Nice adaptation job!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> If you dig around a bit you can still find the old Atlas drives that are all gear. Noisy though. Nice adaptation job!


Thanks! im very happy with it, moves 10x faster than hand cranking.

and its pretty quiet.


----------



## VegasN

Very clever solution.


----------



## santafealltheway

I just need to find a slightly lower voltage power supply.

its a little fast lol


----------



## jlc41

santafealltheway, nice, I like it. How did you work out the track indexing?


----------



## VegasN

Fast or not, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## time warp

jlc41 said:


> santafealltheway, nice, I like it. How did you work out the track indexing?


 Hey J! The Atlas turntable comes with correct indexing to the radial track locations. Super simple and works every time.


----------



## mjrfd99

My 2 cent...Our older Atlas TT [1986 ish] has less indexing points, the newer ones look like they handle more tracks off the TT. On the older one I just reduced the voltage to make it turn slower.


----------



## jlc41

TW, thanks, that makes sense, sounds good.


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> santafealltheway, nice, I like it. How did you work out the track indexing?


Like TW said, it's already geared inside.

Here's a gif.


----------



## jlc41

Thanks for the gif. As they say a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Lemonhawk

You could connect a cheap DCC decoder to the motor and assign it an address.


----------



## VegasN

Hey Lemonhawk, just out of curiosity, what would be the purpose of assigning it an address? Would that make it possible to control the turntable from your train controller? Or just provide it with low voltage power?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Hey Lemonhawk, just out of curiosity, what would be the purpose of assigning it an address? Would that make it possible to control the turntable from your train controller? Or just provide it with low voltage power?


Yeah, you could use the DCC controller to make it move, you would control it just like a loco.


----------



## Lemonhawk

You would have control from you DCC throttle since it would look like an engine, and you can use the speed matching to limit the voltage, both low and high. It would be easy to do this but you may not want to do the control with a throttle. Just a DPDT center off sprung to center switch and resistors may be better if your always near the TT when your operating it.


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> You would have control from you DCC throttle since it would look like an engine, and you can use the speed matching to limit the voltage, both low and high. It would be easy to do this but you may not want to do the control with a throttle. Just a DPDT center off sprung to center switch and resistors may be better if your always near the TT when your operating it.


I thought about using a decoder, but i think i'm happy with the metal toggle switch.

I like toggle switches.


----------



## VegasN

Hmmm. Another option to consider......for when that day comes.....


----------



## santafealltheway

a bit of scenery making its way into the yard...

This really looks much nicer in person, i don't know why the ballast shows up sooo muchh in the camera.

It's been picked and vacuumed since the photos. 


















Whoa! Look at all that dripped glue on the trunk lol...


----------



## santafealltheway

Lights!


----------



## time warp

Rah!:appl:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Rah!:appl:


Ta rah rah boom bee ay?


----------



## time warp

Sure, that's it!:laugh:


----------



## VegasN




----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


>


lol...


----------



## jlc41

What just happened???


----------



## time warp

I posted a contraction of "Hoorah", the rest I'm not sure about!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## VegasN

The snowball effect


----------



## jlc41

Where's my sled??


----------



## time warp

Who's driving this thing, anyway?


----------



## VegasN

*reaches over and jams it into park*


----------



## santafealltheway




----------



## VegasN

Are there any good therapists in your area? Just asking......


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Are there any good therapists in your area? Just asking......


Its okay, I know i'm insane.

It's more fun that way


----------



## time warp

Did you ever figure out whether you were going to use a roundhouse? Any big plans coming up for your layout? In reference to Vegas' comment, you gettin enough sleep?:laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Did you ever figure out whether you were going to use a roundhouse? Any big plans coming up for your layout? In reference to Vegas' comment, you gettin enough sleep?:laugh:


Roundhouse? Yes.

As soon as I can find one i like the price one. Probably find a used one.

Big plans?

I may attempt getting a wireless throttle going.



Either that or finally buy a BIG steamer.. that 500$ price tag has held me back for a while.



i might also just buy some new turnouts and get my storage yard finished, with some more flex.


Kind of a tough call. those are the big plans.


Enough sleep?

F*** NO! lmao. i'm just back from the bar 'hob-knobbing' with the boss. hopefully that worked out in my favor. get to wake up at 7pm and do it again for 10 hours!

But hey, 




my immediate plan is to see what i get for xmas.
I olny asked for train stuff, so i know i'll be getting SOMETHING out of my 22,000$ MTS wishlist lmao.


----------



## time warp

One comment: big steam doesn't have to cost that much, my Y6b was less than $70 and another member here got one for about that also. Bargains are out there.


----------



## VegasN

*falls to the floor when he reads $500**


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> One comment: big steam doesn't have to cost that much, my Y6b was less than $70 and another member here got one for about that also. Bargains are out there.


I know I could probably get a cheaper one, but i want dcc and sound and smoke and lights and syncronized chuffing and all that jazz.


----------



## jlc41

Sounds like you want a "Caberet", I couldn't resist.


----------



## time warp

His problem is that he has too many girlfriends, his gold teeth are hurting and his diamond shoes are too tight! :lol_hitting:


----------



## santafealltheway

You guys are silly! 



JACKPOT! Sort of...

Went to the hobby store today.

they had a new appx. 16 year old register man.

He scanned the wrong bar code in their catalog, and I wound up getting 5 pieces off flex and 5 pieces of cork for a 20$ bill.

he scanned the 9 in. straight section bar code lol


----------



## time warp

Of course you said "Thank you". :sold:


----------



## VegasN

Nice!


----------



## santafealltheway

So, i've decided to get started painting the walls blue!

I'm actually almost done, but i dont have access to my camera the the moment, pictuers later.


----------



## VegasN

Yeah, that is something I should have done a long time ago.....now I will have to do it the hard way.


----------



## time warp

Is it Great Northern Big Sky blue, Conrail blue, Boston and Maine blue, or Florida East Coast blue?


----------



## The New Guy

santafealltheway said:


> JACKPOT! Sort of...He scanned the wrong bar code...


That's to bad for all involved.


----------



## santafealltheway

The New Guy said:


> That's to bad for all involved.


Worked out pretty good for me!


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Yeah, that is something I should have done a long time ago.....now I will have to do it the hard way.


Same. the majority of the layout is just a skinny shelf, so that wasnt too bad. However, the switching area.... yeah thats 5 feet deep. Fortunately I built the table strong enough to stand on


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Is it Great Northern Big Sky blue, Conrail blue, Boston and Maine blue, or Florida East Coast blue?


i believe it was called "late September"

but TBH I just walked in to home depot, picked up the very first sample card i saw that looked sky blue and went to the register lol.


----------



## time warp

The wall behind my layout needs painted, maybe Vegas can swing by and pick you up and you guys can paint mine. After all, you already have the paint, plus there's trains here to play with........


----------



## The New Guy

The New Guy said:


> That's to bad for all involved.





santafealltheway said:


> Worked out pretty good for me!


No it didn't.


----------



## santafealltheway

The New Guy said:


> No it didn't.



I saved my self 20$.

I dont see how that is not a PLUS.


----------



## VegasN

Mine is called Wild Blue Yonder, also from Home Depot.


----------



## time warp

How are you liking the blue backdrop? Adds some depth I'm sure.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> How are you liking the blue backdrop? Adds some depth I'm sure.


Oh its great. I cant wait to get the last wall finished!

I'm thinking about maybe painting some other stuff on it, mountains, etc.

just one more 25 x 5 foot section to paint.

ooh and i still have to cut in an edge along the long wall. but that wont take long.

It's also nice, because I took the opportunity to patch about a million holes. the walls look soo much nicer.


----------



## santafealltheway

Steam!

I got this little guy for xmas! 










and i got a PR3.










Blue paint!

We also tossed out those tables we had, and built this desk!

Ignore the bottom half of the room lol. I'm gonna put up a Curtain all around the edge of the layout.

I'm thinking brown, but i'm not sure. what do you think?


----------



## time warp

Ya done good! Nice stuff. I got exactly "0" train items from K.Kringle. But I did get a rockin' Dewalt jigsaw. 

Blue backdrop looks good. Have you scheduled mine yet?:dunno:


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> Ya done good! Nice stuff. I got exactly "0" train items from K.Kringle. But I did get a rockin' Dewalt jigsaw.
> 
> Blue backdrop looks good. Have you scheduled mine yet?:dunno:


Yup, me too. No train stuff, but a new electric razor (seeing as how my old one was more than 10 years old), and some nice old school style headphones. Can't stand those earbuds. Nice looking train room sfatw.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Yup, me too. No train stuff, but a new electric razor (seeing as how my old one was more than 10 years old), and some nice old school style headphones. Can't stand those earbuds. Nice looking train room sfatw.


Satan invented ear buds. lol.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> Satan invented ear buds. lol.


Satan invented many cool and fun things but he dropped the ball on earbuds for sure!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Ya done good! Nice stuff. I got exactly "0" train items from K.Kringle. But I did get a rockin' Dewalt jigsaw.
> 
> Blue backdrop looks good. Have you scheduled mine yet?:dunno:


I love jigsaws.

I actually used one to cut a scrap truck in half once.
(just the body) And that was just a cheapo harbor freight saw! haha


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> I love jigsaws.
> 
> I actually used one to cut a scrap truck in half once.
> (just the body) And that was just a cheapo harbor freight saw! haha


Half my wood shop is Harbor Freight tools. Miter saw, router, belt/disc sander, compressor, brader, stapler, paint sprayers (although those do get replaced a lot, but cheap enough it's almost disposable). Harbor Freight gets a bad rap, but most of their stuff is well worth the money.
I saw something somewhere about model train supplies using Harbor Freight stuff.....I didn't get to see what they were talking about and now I can't find it again. Don't remember if it was a forum post, another post somewhere, a video, a blog......don't remember.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Half my wood shop is Harbor Freight tools. Miter saw, router, belt/disc sander, compressor, brader, stapler, paint sprayers (although those do get replaced a lot, but cheap enough it's almost disposable). Harbor Freight gets a bad rap, but most of their stuff is well worth the money.
> I saw something somewhere about model train supplies using Harbor Freight stuff.....I didn't get to see what they were talking about and now I can't find it again. Don't remember if it was a forum post, another post somewhere, a video, a blog......don't remember.


Oh yeah, I love harbor freight!

They have a lot of good stuff. i've found usually, even If I do get a bad product, and have to return it, eventually, you will get a good one lol. I had to buy FOUR engine lifts before i got one that would lift, but that last one has been working great for 5 years haha


----------



## santafealltheway

*Old Dominion!*

I got this guy at a hobby shop in Colorado Springs for four dollars yesterday.


----------



## santafealltheway

Took a little break from trains today. I got this little "Mini-Metals" kit at a Christmas party where you play one of those "White elephant" games.

Its pretty cool. I had fun putting it together.

Harry potter Golden Snitch kit.


----------



## time warp

Nice stuff Jim! Never saw a Virginia boxcar like that. I know nothing of Harry Potter, but that is a neat...........whatever. 
Are some nice action shots of the new steamer forthcoming?


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Nice stuff Jim! Never saw a Virginia boxcar like that. I know nothing of Harry Potter, but that is a neat...........whatever.
> Are some nice action shots of the new steamer forthcoming?


Yes, but right now the mainline is a wreck, with random modeling stuff strewn all about. I also need to clean my rails before I run anything again, after all the drywall compound dust from patching holes.

In fact... I think I'm pour my self another whiskey and get started clearing it off haha.


----------



## VegasN

I am a Harry Potthead! Love those movies. Funny you should mention sanding dust. I should be dealing with that soon.


----------



## santafealltheway

Blaaahhh what a stupid long day.

Cleaning time! 

This little dude needs to stretch his legs a bit 

on a side note, my freaking loconet cable will be here in a few hours! departed the denver facility at 8 am 

Hoooraaaayyy. I'm looking forward to controlling loco's all wireless with my phone.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Nice stuff Jim! Never saw a Virginia boxcar like that. I know nothing of Harry Potter, but that is a neat...........whatever.
> Are some nice action shots of the new steamer forthcoming?


You should watch the movies man!

They're a hoot after a couple of drinks hahaha

The golden ball thingy with wings is a ball from a sport wizzards play on broom sticks. You catch it to end the game.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> I am a Harry Potthead! Love those movies. Funny you should mention sanding dust. I should be dealing with that soon.


What i SHOULD have done is got the power sander out of the garage, it has an attachment for a shop vac hose. and i have a shop vac. but noooo. I used a sanding block and my elbow.


----------



## time warp

:ttiwwop:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> :ttiwwop:


But... it has lots of pictures..


----------



## time warp

Yes, but more, more!


----------



## santafealltheway

Okay, I built a shelf for all the crap that was laying about on the the tracks.

Now, i'm going to finish cleaning the room, and clearing off the bar, then i can get started cleaning my rails.


----------



## time warp

Looking better! Must have been awhile since traffic was moving. That blue background made such a huge difference!


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> You should watch the movies man!
> 
> They're a hoot after a couple of drinks hahaha
> 
> The golden ball thingy with wings is a ball from a sport wizzards play on broom sticks. You catch it to end the game.


 No movies for me, I'm spread so thin I only have one side! I had to threaten the family so I could have more than 15 minutes of train time!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Looking better! Must have been awhile since traffic was moving. That blue background made such a huge difference!


Yeah, hasn't been any juice through the rails since a few days before xmas.

Thats about to change though! I got the room all cleaned up, and the layout is clear and ready for a rail cleansing. Dont want that drywall dust all over my wheels.

Cleanness!









I also bought some fabric for a curtain today


----------



## santafealltheway




----------



## santafealltheway




----------



## santafealltheway

Okay! Loco net cable came in the mail, and i am now controlling trains from anywhere at all in the house. thats pretty cool. no annoying IR sensors. Wifi! Anyone with a smart phone can hook up and drive trains.


----------



## VegasN

I'm gonna hack your trains and send them all in funky directions.....in the middle of the night......when you're alone......and high........


----------



## santafealltheway

Sadly, new steamer has a bent axle, and wobbles like an elderly man with two fake legs.

gotta send it back


----------



## time warp

Funny, I'm old and I wobble like a steamer with a bent axle!
What a bummer! Bent, broke, Bah!:rippedhand: That's no fun.:thumbsdown: Curtains look good though.
What's with Vegas? We may have to send a couple of "the boys" over from the Flamingo to "help" him.:knock_teeth_out: :laugh:


----------



## VegasN

I am on my two week vacation from work, so I have been exceptionally busy. Unfortunately, not with train time. I've had 2 1/2 days in there in two weeks. But, I'm here. I am lurking the halls of MTF. You may not see me, but I see you....:sly:
I did pop in on New Year's eve and told sfatw that I was going to hack his trains.....


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> I am on my two week vacation from work, so I have been exceptionally busy. Unfortunately, not with train time. I've had 2 1/2 days in there in two weeks. But, I'm here. I am lurking the halls of MTF. You may not see me, but I see you....:sly:
> I did pop in on New Year's eve and told sfatw that I was going to hack his trains.....


lol

Sorry you havent had train time! I know how it goes.

BUT! I finally got my track clean, and installed my first tortise motor! LOVE being able to switch electronicly.


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> lol
> 
> Sorry you havent had train time! I know how it goes.
> 
> BUT! I finally got my track clean, and installed my first tortise motor! LOVE being able to switch electronicly.


Oh, no question, electronically is better. I have about a dozen turnouts between the three layouts, and only *2* are powered. Do you know how many times I have forgotten a switch somewhere along the line? And I've only had that many for a few days.

How difficult was that motor to install? I've heard horror stories.


----------



## Gramps

santafealltheway said:


> Sadly, new steamer has a bent axle, and wobbles like an elderly man with two fake legs.
> 
> gotta send it back


You tawkin ta me?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Oh, no question, electronically is better. I have about a dozen turnouts between the three layouts, and only *2* are powered. Do you know how many times I have forgotten a switch somewhere along the line? And I've only had that many for a few days.
> 
> How difficult was that motor to install? I've heard horror stories.


I found it to be pretty easy. I used four large washers on the screws, so they can be loosened, adjust it, and re tighten. instead of just trying to get it dead on the first time.


----------



## VegasN

Good thinking!


----------



## santafealltheway

Instead of a new steamer, i decided to get a sound decoder.

with the pr3, i can put my own sounds on it...

Im thinking the hogwarts express is about to get an upgrade.


----------



## VegasN

Oh sweet!


----------



## Schwinn68

Thank you for posting your shelf layout. It was one of the first threads I read and helped me to decide to join here. I am planning my own shelf now with a main yard on a 4x8 table. I'll start my own thread once I really get going.


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Thank you for posting your shelf layout. It was one of the first threads I read and helped me to decide to join here. I am planning my own shelf now with a main yard on a 4x8 table. I'll start my own thread once I really get going.


Hey no problem!

Welcome to the forum !

I might suggest going a little longer than the 8 foot if you have the space.


----------



## Schwinn68

The set will be in my basement along one of the longer walls. I have a ranch style so I have some long walls to build the shelf on. The yard area will be for storage of complete trains waiting for their turn on the mainline. It could easily grow bigger than the 4x8 I mentioned.


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> The set will be in my basement along one of the longer walls. I have a ranch style so I have some long walls to build the shelf on. The yard area will be for storage of complete trains waiting for their turn on the mainline. It could easily grow bigger than the 4x8 I mentioned.


Sounds like what I've got going.

That buldge in my table is about 20 feet lol


----------



## santafealltheway

Starting my sound decoder install in the hogwarts express.

I already isolated the motor from the frame, now the hard part, bending the teeny wires for tender pick up.

Weeeeeeeee


----------



## santafealltheway




----------



## 89Suburban

Nice work.


----------



## santafealltheway

It works!

Now its ready for the decoder.... Should be in the mail any day now.

I think i'm gonna add two more pickups to the tender for 6 wheel pick up.
I may still attatch the halves of the frame to pick up power, we'll see how it behaves with just the tender first.


----------



## santafealltheway

I've decided I have room for a reverse loop. The track there is 18" but with flex i should be able to squeeze it out to at least 20.


----------



## Nikola

santafealltheway said:


> Yeah, its really cool, just sucks that its almost 2 hour drive from my house.
> 
> Caboose hobbies was only 20 minutes away , but they closed
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I got some birthday goodies!
> 
> Hogwarts express with 4 cars and a cool station arch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a turn table!


I just came across this thread and am halfway through it.]]
I am very impressed with it all and your work.

I must say that the Bachman Hogwart's set is junk. It seems like a product that was rushed into production to take advantage of movie hype. There was no integration testing of this product. The engine, tender and cars do not work well together. The couplers are slim shady junk. The leading truck on the engine has no weight on it at all and likes to derail. You are correct that the cars need weight. Even with two rolls of pennies in each one they still do not behave. I hope you have better luck because it is a nice-looking set but the performance disappoints, and that was a major heartache for my kids who loved the odea of a HP train so much.


----------



## santafealltheway

Nikola said:


> I just came across this thread and am halfway through it.]]
> I am very impressed with it all and your work.
> 
> I must say that the Bachman Hogwart's set is junk. It seems like a product that was rushed into production to take advantage of movie hype. There was no integration testing of this product. The engine, tender and cars do not work well together. The couplers are slim shady junk. The leading truck on the engine has no weight on it at all and likes to derail. You are correct that the cars need weight. Even with two rolls of pennies in each one they still do not behave. I hope you have better luck because it is a nice-looking set but the performance disappoints, and that was a major heartache for my kids who loved the odea of a HP train so much.


Yeah, It's not the highest quality thing in the world.

This one runs okay though. 
I haven't had any coupler problems.

I already replaced the wheels on the cars with better metal ones and added weight. The passenger cars are getting lights as well.

I know it's sort of a crappy train but I don't care, I love it. I'm gonna polish the hell out of this turd lmao. 

Its running on a BIG 30" radius loop, so derail is not really a problem. Even over the gaps in my door bridge, other, more expensive locos have more problems lol.

I've had good luck converting a few of my crappier tycos, and i think this one will be a good runner.


----------



## Nikola

santafealltheway said:


> Yeah, It's not the highest quality thing in the world.
> 
> This one runs okay though.
> I haven't had any coupler problems.
> 
> I already replaced the wheels on the cars with better metal ones and added weight. The passenger cars are getting lights as well.
> 
> I know it's sort of a crappy train but I don't care, I love it. I'm gonna polish the hell out of this turd lmao.
> 
> Its running on a BIG 30" radius loop, so derail is not really a problem. Even over the gaps in my door bridge, other, more expensive locos have more problems lol.
> 
> I've had good luck converting a few of my crappier tycos, and i think this one will be a good runner.


With your redesign and fabrication skills, excellent trackwork and large diameter turns, I have no doubt you will get it to work and it will look terrific on that huge layout. 

Try it using the 18" snap-crap-track the set comes with. It's disgraceful as these sets are marketed and sold to parents who want to please their kids. Your/our/hobbyist use cases are far different and in the minority. Bachman presents these sets as a complete runnable kit, not as a science project.


----------



## santafealltheway

Nikola said:


> With your redesign and fabrication skills, excellent trackwork and large diameter turns, I have no doubt you will get it to work and it will look terrific on that huge layout.
> 
> Try it using the 18" snap-crap-track the set comes with. It's disgraceful as these sets are marketed and sold to parents who want to please their kids. Your/our/hobbyist use cases are far different and in the minority. Bachman presents these sets as a complete runnable kit, not as a science project.


Yeah.

When i took it out of the box and set it up it ran half a lap and fell over haha


----------



## time warp

Glad you are back in the saddle, Jim! Go to a 22" on your curve if you can, then you can double track an 18" inside if you need to.

Hogwarts is considered a promo set, not the kind of thing to try to run as a train set or starter train. There are too many sets out there like that, really intended as a collectors item(shudder). I'm glad yours is working out, I had one years ago and couldn't give it away. My old Hornby stuff runs good.

BTW, Since you have family "moving in" here we are going to have to raise your rent!:laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Glad you are back in the saddle, Jim! Go to a 22" on your curve if you can, then you can double track an 18" inside if you need to.
> 
> Hogwarts is considered a promo set, not the kind of thing to try to run as a train set or starter train. There are too many sets out there like that, really intended as a collectors item(shudder). I'm glad yours is working out, I had one years ago and couldn't give it away. My old Hornby stuff runs good.
> 
> BTW, Since you have family "moving in" here we are going to have to raise your rent!:laugh:


Yeah, i wouldnt have decided to upgrade it if id didnt at least run at least okay.

but now that I have the PR3, Im excited to add custom harry potter sounds to it.

Hell, even if it never moves, but sits under a model of kings cross making wizard noises i would be happy hahaha

i'm shooting for 22, but it will be as wide as possible.


----------



## santafealltheway

So, I stopped by guitar center after work to poke around and things got a little off track today.












annnnndd fine minutes after i put it on, my snare wires snapped. Whatzaheck!

now thats fixed too haha


----------



## Nikola

Well, now we know what you are using to dilute the white glue for the ballast.


----------



## VegasN

ahh.....music. That is a hobby I do kinda miss.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> ahh.....music. That is a hobby I do kinda miss.


I havent played in a few years, I used to be in a band bu t they ditched me. bunch of assholes. apparently, "noon is WAY too early for band practice man"


----------



## santafealltheway

Wow! I joined up here 4 years ago! Its amazing how much its changed since i started with a simple oval on a pool table.

Good riddance to that frikin pool table... Wasnt flat, it wobbled, and you had to hold the cue at wierd upright angles because the room is far too small to have ever had a pool table.


----------



## VegasN

4 years?? You an old man in train years.


----------



## santafealltheway

Updates!

Got the electro magnet uncoupler installed on the main line. though I haven't gotten power to it yet.










Hogwarts express is moving right along with its decoder.

I installed it in the tender, so once it was all hooked up i put it on the track...

A steam tender with no engine sounding a diesel horn really made me laugh.









Liquid electrical tape for the isolation job.


----------



## santafealltheway

I still have to install lights, and clean up some wires, but, its getting there.


----------



## jlc41

Oh yeah looking good. I would like to know more about your electro uncoupler.


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> Oh yeah looking good. I would like to know more about your electro uncoupler.


I haven't actually used it yet. I Still have to track down a proper power supply.

Its a Kadee #309


----------



## Lemonhawk

I still have that 50 amp 110 to 18v toroid. I think it might supply enough power to that uncoupler I would look for or build some sort of cap discharge circuit for it. I seem to recall the unit used a spdt switch that seems to imply charging the cap in the off position and discharge the cap to the coil in the "on" position.


----------



## VegasN

????huh?????


----------



## time warp

Get some 480 volt 3 phase on that bad boy! You know it's right when you "hit the switch" to uncouple your cars and it browns out the neighborhood! Go BIG or go home!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

On second thought, how about a Tesla coil! that would do it ! BAM!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> ????huh?????



Lemonhawk is suggesting melting things, electrocutions and starting small fires. Back away slowly, Vegas.:hah:


----------



## santafealltheway

So i pulled an olld tyco power pack out, and hooked it up the the magnet, works great!


----------



## santafealltheway

This thing is getting closer and closer to completion....

I dunno what the heck i'm gonna do when its finished.

still have several hundred feet of ballast to do though lol.


----------



## time warp

How can you get such good advice from Lemonhawk and myself and just ignore it, Jim?:smilie_daumenneg:

Actually those little power packs work well as power supplies, I've got one under our layout for accessory power and am soon to add a second. Again, good choice on the uncoupler.:thumbsup:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> How can you get such good advice from Lemonhawk and myself and just ignore it, Jim?:smilie_daumenneg:
> 
> Actually those little power packs work well as power supplies, I've got one under our layout for accessory power and am soon to add a second. Again, good choice on the uncoupler.:thumbsup:


lol i dont need any fires. 


I also bought a bunch of the little flat black magnet uncouplers. WOW do they work better then the bachmann one i have. and at 1/10 of the size. I've decided to put one near every switch in my yard.

So. I know what scarm is, and i Figured out decoder pro... this thing put a ton of software on here lol.


----------



## santafealltheway

So, I ordered 3 turnouts. One to complete the other side of the reverse loop, and two for two more yard spurs.

First i have to finish painting that end of the room. ( i got lazy lol)

I went to the hobby shop today, and they were closed. changed thier hours on me! Bah. waste of 40 minutes. ugh. I didnt feel like waiting around for an hour. Waking up at 3 am sucks.


----------



## jlc41

santafealltheway, can you tell us more on the uncoupler magnets. How are you installing them?


----------



## santafealltheway

jlc41 said:


> santafealltheway, can you tell us more on the uncoupler magnets. How are you installing them?


I just cut the ties out, and glue them down. easy peasy










As for the electro one, just cut a hole in the base,and drop it in. 
There are screw holes to attach it to the track, but i just glued it in place, the holes did not line up with my atlas track ties.


----------



## santafealltheway

I found this kit for a 1:87 scale rc car. Wont fit in a small car, but maybe a bus or a truck, how fun would it be to drive a little car around your layout. http://www.sol-expert-group.de/1-87...-2-4-GHz-for-1-87-lorry::871.html?language=en


----------



## VegasN

santafealltheway said:


> I found this kit for a 1:87 scale rc car. Wont fit in a small car, but maybe a bus or a truck, how fun would it be to drive a little car around your layout. http://www.sol-expert-group.de/1-87...-2-4-GHz-for-1-87-lorry::871.html?language=en


I saw a video once of a guy running an rc truck in a working coal dump.......or was it rocks?? Anyway, it was an rc truck being run on a train layout.


----------



## time warp

Several years ago you could buy "Penny racers". They were HO size and RC. Seems like they were just a few bucks, maybe find some on Ebay?

Also Jim, don't be fooled into thinking you are nearly done. You haven't installed signals, trash cans, light poles, forests, ETC.
Plus there's animation. I plan on starting an animation thread soon. My son has all kinds of effects on our layout. Pretty cool.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I have to admit that when I was using that 50 amp toroidal transformer connected to the DB150 I was always a little concerned about "complications". The transformer has no mounting tabs so the best I could do was to constrain it with some wood but it was still a little loose. Maybe someday I'll make a resistance soldering/welding device out of it.


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> I have to admit that when I was using that 50 amp toroidal transformer connected to the DB150 I was always a little concerned about "complications". The transformer has no mounting tabs so the best I could do was to constrain it with some wood but it was still a little loose. Maybe someday I'll make a resistance soldering/welding device out of it.
> View attachment 270337


lol "Complications"


----------



## santafealltheway

Oh this is all I needed. Another hobby lmao.

What have I done.


----------



## Overkast

Sweet! Kit-bashing an RC car to make a high-speed locomotive huh? I like it....


----------



## time warp

BACK AWAY JIM! FOCUS MAN, FOCUS!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> BACK AWAY JIM! FOCUS MAN, FOCUS!


lol. i got tired of my old one. it only does about 15 mph. this one..

think of it as something to do while glue dries lol.


----------



## Bwells

Get some Lipo's for it! You'll never go back to NiMh.


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> lol. i got tired of my old one. it only does about 15 mph. this one..



I had an RC flat track carpet racer in the late '80's that would do nearly 30 mph!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I had an RC flat track carpet racer in the late '80's that would do nearly 30 mph!


Very cool! Thats as fast as you really need them to go on carpet tracks lol

THis one can apparently do 60+ if i get the fancy battery, 40 out of the box.


----------



## Lemonhawk

My son was into nitro RC cars. They were really fast, there were times when they would lock on full throttle and exit the race track at terrifying speeds. He eventually when to batteries for power, but its still amazing what those cars could do and the suspension system they had. Now he's in Az and mountain biking, the RC cars forgotten.


----------



## time warp

Usually the fast RC car fun comes to a screeching halt when someone gets tagged in the shin. OUCH!:knock_teeth_out:


----------



## Schwinn68

Traxxas rc trucks are my kids and I summer time hobby. I have two slash and one stampede. The slash are the original 2 wheel drive and all have big tires for bombing around in the grass. We have had great luck with the traxxas and the parts support is terrrific. I haven't gone with the lipo batteries yet as the kids are too young for that kind of speed. I found good deals on batteries from Amazon so I keep several charged for our bash sessions.


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Traxxas rc trucks are my kids and I summer time hobby. I have two slash and one stampede. The slash are the original 2 wheel drive and all have big tires for bombing around in the grass. We have had great luck with the traxxas and the parts support is terrrific. I haven't gone with the lipo batteries yet as the kids are too young for that kind of speed. I found good deals on batteries from Amazon so I keep several charged for our bash sessions.


Im especially happy they no longer have antenna.

Those stupid long FRAGILE metal telescoping ones... AH MY EYE!!! hahahhaa


----------



## VegasN

My antennas always broke when I was a kid (very cheap ones though) rendering the rc useless.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> My antennas always broke when I was a kid (very cheap ones though) rendering the rc useless.


Right? This 2.4 ghz stuff is pretty cool. range is like, three blocks, i cant even see it and it still works lol


----------



## santafealltheway

OKay! So, back to trains for a minute lol.

I finally got my three switches in the mail, and i can get back to laying track.

Working on the reverse loop, and adding two more spurs.

I'll get some pictures going once it becomes more than three switches in a yellow envelope lol.


----------



## VegasN

But three switches in a yellow envelope is pretty darn exciting!!


----------



## time warp

VegasN said:


> But three switches in a yellow envelope is pretty darn exciting!!


 Depends on what kind of switches!:laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

three peco turnouts, that kind, lol.


----------



## VegasN

Yup.....that's exciting


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Traxxas rc trucks are my kids and I summer time hobby. I have two slash and one stampede. The slash are the original 2 wheel drive and all have big tires for bombing around in the grass. We have had great luck with the traxxas and the parts support is terrrific. I haven't gone with the lipo batteries yet as the kids are too young for that kind of speed. I found good deals on batteries from Amazon so I keep several charged for our bash sessions.


the 2wd slash has a onboard sound module now, im sure the kids would love to have real engine sounds!


----------



## Schwinn68

My buddy just got all theee of his kids a slash for Christmas and they had the sound module in them. Sounds awesome. Maybe I'll look to upgrade them this summer when I get the rc stuff back out of hibernation.


----------



## santafealltheway

Ugh~!! 

I hate being sick 

and going to work while you're sick.

bleh. Anyways. Now that i'm not a total NyQuil fueled zombie like the last few weeks, I got some **** done!

two of those three switches are in.









Im terminating my yard runs at the turn table:









Reverse loop is nearing completion, that'd be the silver snata fe cars on the round part in back..









Annnndd... More curtain!







I'm loving all the space behind this curtain. the room looks soo muuuccchh niceerrr lol.


----------



## time warp

Glad you are back in the saddle, Pilgrim! Layout progress is always the cure for what ail's ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Daaaaannngggg. What a difference that curtain really makes! Wow. Much cleaner, more professional look.........ok.....what material did you use?


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Daaaaannngggg. What a difference that curtain really makes! Wow. Much cleaner, more professional look.........ok.....what material did you use?


it was the cheapest brown fabric I could find lol. I think it's just cotton.


----------



## Overkast

santafealltheway said:


> it was the cheapest brown fabric I could find lol. I think it's just cotton.


Aw come on man, you gotta play it up better than that! "It's a rare fabric spun by hand, using ancient weaving methods and dyes produced by harvesting plants that only grow at 10,000 ft altitude..."

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## santafealltheway

Overkast said:


> Aw come on man, you gotta play it up better than that! "It's a rare fabric spun by hand, using ancient weaving methods and dyes produced by harvesting plants that only grow at 10,000 ft altitude..."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


lol./.....


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> Aw come on man, you gotta play it up better than that! "It's a rare fabric spun by hand, using ancient weaving methods and dyes produced by harvesting plants that only grow at 10,000 ft altitude..."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Rare fabric, hand spun, harvested plants, 10,000 ft? Got it, inexpensive cotton.......


----------



## time warp

I'm guessing they were made from the veils of Nubian Princesses, having been hand weaved by eunuchs who were then sacrificed after they were completed. :worshippy:


----------



## VegasN

Ok, don't want one now.......


----------



## time warp

Wow Jim, That room is really looking nice! What a transformation! I hadn't been able to view the photos before now.:appl:


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Ok, don't want one now.......


bahhahahahahahahaaa:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Wow Jim, That room is really looking nice! What a transformation! I hadn't been able to view the photos before now.:appl:


thanks! I finally have room to drag out my drum kit again. yay!
Actually a guy from work is bringing his guitar were gonna jam out tomorrow haha


----------



## time warp

Drum kit? We have 2! One is for sale, it's full electronic. It has been around and seen some action. It was used in the recording of several studio records also.


----------



## VegasN

?? Do tell........


----------



## time warp

It's in the roadie crate sitting under our layout. That's a story for some other place though.:smokin:


----------



## VegasN

Tease


----------



## santafealltheway

I've always wanted an electric kit. so much fun.
I may get one some day, but i think a Big Boy is still first on the list. Right after i buy Marty McFlys pick up from back to the future lol.


----------



## time warp

I hate to beat a dead horse Jim, But there is still the issue of the unpainted basement walls my friend. Simple math:
VegasN+Jim X Blue paint/McFly's truck= Drum Kit + play with trains here. It's a no brainer!

You know you can program this thing to drum with the sound as your own voice.


----------



## VegasN

time warp said:


> I hate to beat a dead horse Jim, But there is still the issue of the unpainted basement walls my friend. Simple math:
> VegasN+Jim X Blue paint/McFly's truck= Drum Kit + play with trains here. It's a no brainer!
> 
> You know you can program this thing to drum with the sound as your own voice.


Your equation is incomplete my young colleague.
The missing link is as follows;
VegasN - funds (divided by) job + buried in work = no way in hell.

The McFly truck = Drum Kit are negative sums and irrelevant to the VegasN remainder.:smokin:


----------



## time warp

I'd better get new batteries for my abacus, while I'm at it I should reset my sundial wristwatch.:sly:

I trust trains are rolling, Jim? Things are always a teeny bit more interesting with the addition of track work. I don't care what I'm doing, if I can keep the trains going then all is well!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> I'd better get new batteries for my abacus, while I'm at it I should reset my sundial wristwatch.:sly:
> 
> I trust trains are rolling, Jim? Things are always a teeny bit more interesting with the addition of track work. I don't care what I'm doing, if I can keep the trains going then all is well!


always haha. The whole point of all this was to have a train going pretty much all the time.

I think my 5 year old bachmann must have 3 years of hours on it lol


----------



## time warp

I had a friend years ago that never really had a layout, but he always had his trains set up somewhere. He had this ancient Mantua die cast little six that he had run so much the side rod holes were egged out and the rods flopped around. He showed me a piece of his curved track that he had actually worn the rail through on the side. THAT'S a lot of running! Keep 'em rolling, Jim!:thumbsup:


----------



## VegasN

Dang! The only things my trains have worn down, or put holes in are my patience and my pockets......:laugh:


----------



## time warp

Vegas, with your budget you should be modeling Penn Central! They were born broke!


----------



## VegasN

Sounds about right.


----------



## time warp

I'm sorry, I shouldn't have said that. I meant the McGinnis era New Haven. My bad.


----------



## VegasN

Never even heard of that one......


----------



## time warp

So Jim, You have a decent sized fleet of equipment now, just curious as to which ones are your favorites and which are your best runners?

I always find myself going back to the same few pieces of equipment no matter what else I have. There are just some of them I always enjoy more.


VegasN, just picking on you a little. I'm on a tight(miniscule) budget myself. Have you noticed that most of what I have is what other people have given up on?


----------



## VegasN

I feel ya brother.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> So Jim, You have a decent sized fleet of equipment now, just curious as to which ones are your favorites and which are your best runners?
> 
> I always find myself going back to the same few pieces of equipment no matter what else I have. There are just some of them I always enjoy more.
> 
> 
> VegasN, just picking on you a little. I'm on a tight(miniscule) budget myself. Have you noticed that most of what I have is what other people have given up on?


well, every time I power it up the super chief gets to stretch its legs. I usually let it run for an hour or so, then i'll put her back into staging anf bring out my bachman gp40 and run my freight cars around for a while. 

I love that thing, it'll pull 30-40 cars depending on the wheels. If i want to pull ALL my freight i hitch it up to my alaska loco, ( i have no idea what it is lol)

I also enjoy building / dismantling trains in the yard since i bought the uncoupling magnets, and hooked all the spurs to the turn table. Pretty fun.

After that I'll usually run the Hogwarts express around for a bit while me freight drag is going.

My DC stuff doesn't run as often, but I do pull out that green UP train every now and then.

These three do most of the work around here.


----------



## Overkast

santafealltheway said:


> i hitch it up to my alaska loco, ( i have no idea what it is lol)


FYI, it's a GP40-2 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN

Overkast said:


> FYI, it's a GP40-2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks!


----------



## santafealltheway

Overkast said:


> FYI, it's a GP40-2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info!

Sorry I havent been updating as much, hasnt been a ton of layout progress. Gotta be in the right mood to work on it.

the next step at the moment is to get more dirt lol.


----------



## VegasN

How does one get "in the right mood" to get dirt?


----------



## time warp

Better call Joe Dirt


----------



## Magic

With all the rain and snow around here getting dirt is a real problem, mud yes dirt no.
Ya gotta be in the mood to play in mud.

Magic


----------



## time warp

What have you been using for ground cover and "soil" Jim?


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> What have you been using for ground cover and "soil" Jim?


I like to put down a layer of regular old dirt from the park first.

Helps makes flat areas look, less flat.

as for grass and stuff i just have some woodland scenics ground foam stuff


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> How does one get "in the right mood" to get dirt?


Gotta go to the park, with a shovel and a bucket, dig up some dirt, then slowly put it all through a blender lol


----------



## VegasN

Same way I do it. 
On the flip side of the coin, I hate mud so I can't think of a time I would ever be in the mood for that.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Same way I do it.
> On the flip side of the coin, I hate mud so I can't think of a time I would ever be in the mood for that.


Fortunately being so close to the sun up here, the ground is almost always dry, even when it snows.


----------



## VegasN

There he is.......


----------



## santafealltheway

Well, it certainly has been a while...

Real life happened.

Been working on the car.
got some new sport racing suspension. and a fancy wheel.










Been working on getting m y camping gear together, too. Buuuuuttt..

Things have been moving slowly downstairs... but winter is coming, and i'll be getting back to it. time to do a s***load of ballast.

Havent had any time for the trains lately, but things have freed up and im getting back to it.
time to go buy a gallon glue.


----------



## Nikola

You really need some long trains.


----------



## santafealltheway

Nikola said:


> You really need some long trains.


i usually just hoom em all together.


----------



## Schwinn68

Glad to see you posting again. Your layout was a big reason that I designed mine how I did. Simple and functional with lots of long runs.


----------



## VegasN

Good to see you again. I understand real life "happening"......I feel ya!


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Glad to see you posting again. Your layout was a big reason that I designed mine how I did. Simple and functional with lots of long runs.


wow really? That's awesome  Flattered lol.


----------



## santafealltheway

VegasN said:


> Good to see you again. I understand real life "happening"......I feel ya!


Yeah, things got kinda bad for a while... but im on the right track again.


----------



## santafealltheway

I'm really enjoying the Digitrax PR3 usb thingy.

Love using my phone to control these things from anywhere.


PFFFFFFTTTTT to the big expensive wireless systems.


----------



## Lemonhawk

And now they have just announced a wireless gizmo so you don't need a computer and router


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> And now they have just announced a wireless gizmo so you don't need a computer and router


Can that wireless gizmo load the harry potter theme song onto my hogwarts express chip?

pr3 does lol


----------



## santafealltheway

i did a thing!


----------



## VegasN

Wow, nice thing!


----------



## santafealltheway

so bear with me as a piddle along with this scenery lol. first time doing anything quite so fancy.


----------



## santafealltheway

i need to find some peeps that look like marty and Doc Brown to go with the delorean.

also i need to find a way to laucnh dirt sideways at that hill haha . sligshot?


----------



## santafealltheway

getting somewhere. lol

MOAR TREES!


----------



## santafealltheway




----------



## time warp

Nice to see progress, Jim! I trust that trains are running as well?


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> i did a thing!


Build a deal next to it and then you will have a thing AND a deal. :laugh:


----------



## Schwinn68

Looking good. Scenery will be our big project this winter.


----------



## santafealltheway

yup yup


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Nice to see progress, Jim! I trust that trains are running as well?


 not in the last day or two, stuff strewn all about the layout lol but yeah they move hahaha


----------



## santafealltheway

next step is buy 30 gallons of glue lol

still need like 3 more switches, and one more box of track and i think im done with that part.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Looking better and better with each level of new detail!

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway

So not totally related at all but..


I QUIT SMOKING!

pretty darn proud of my self.

(hence extra train cash lol)


----------



## jlc41

Good for you. You have saved your self a ton of grife.


----------



## time warp

Bravo! :appl: :hah::smokin:


----------



## santafealltheway

On the way!

so excited.


----------



## Schwinn68

Congrats! Beautiful engine. What are your plans to lash up behind it? What's the minimum curve radius for that beast?


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Congrats! Beautiful engine. What are your plans to lash up behind it? What's the minimum curve radius for that beast?


I believe it said reccomended 22" i went with 28 or 30" on the layout, i dont remember.

It's mostly gonna pull my hogwarts express cars i think lol. 
the bachmann they came with is 'ok' but only pulls 3 cars, struggles on turns with four.

I got the unlettered version, see if i cant find some decals.


----------



## santafealltheway

Had an AWESOME day!

Went to lakeside with my Bestie and had a ride on this lil feller!

The Lakeside Amusement Park train has a very long and colorful history and is unique among miniature railroads left operating in the United States.

There were 30 or more small steam locomotives constructed for the 1904 Louisiana Purchase Exposition in St. Louis, Mo.

Lakeside Amusement Park purchased two of these locomotives for its opening on Memorial Day 1908.

The engines are of a rather odd gauge, 22 3/4 inches, and were named "Puffing Billy" and "Whistling Tom."

In 1950 to add capacity, Joe Ruth designed a diesel streamliner for the park along the lines of the California Zephyr. At the present time, this is the only engine operating in the park.
(seems to be powered by a chevy 350 lol)

The steam locomotives are being restored, and in the future, one of them will be placed back in service.

Trains run on track a little over a mile long that circles Lake Rhonda and provides a variety of views of both the mountains in the distance as well as the park.

A trip around the lake takes about 15 minutes.










































Just wish the steamer was in operation today... its been in a shop somewhere for a couple years now waiting on repair.










Some more of the park--

















heres whats left of the race track lol
































































this ones a neck breaker lol


----------



## santafealltheway

SANTAS IN A HURRY!


----------



## Magic

The 611, that is one beautiful locomotive. 
Looks like you had a grand time.

Magic


----------



## santafealltheway

Magic said:


> The 611, that is one beautiful locomotive.
> Looks like you had a grand time.
> 
> Magic


It was great. I was very happy to ride that train again, Silver Speed was out of service last year. Can't wait to see whistling tom come back all shiny and new.. who knows how long it will be though, i imagine a complete restore of a steam engine, (Even a small one) takes some time.

My trains finally shipped! 611 should be here any time, (though, i got the unletterd one) , along with xmas car, big ol box of couplers, and pockets! Finally gonna get the rest of my out of service pile, out of out of service. lol


----------



## santafealltheway

I decided this corner was boring. TUNNEL TIME!


----------



## Schwinn68

Tunnels always make for great interest. My kids love them. I actually cut a hole through the wall so the trains can drive into the next room. I keep my big yard hidden that way. Also keeps the trains from chasing their tails.


----------



## time warp

Everybody knows you have to have a tunnel!


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Tunnels always make for great interest. My kids love them. I actually cut a hole through the wall so the trains can drive into the next room. I keep my big yard hidden that way. Also keeps the trains from chasing their tails.


I need about 75 cars before it looks like its chasing its tail haha


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Everybody knows you have to have a tunnel!


Am i not tunnely enough for the tunnel club?


----------



## santafealltheway

Got my first amtracks today! 

nabbed em for 13 bucks


----------



## time warp

santafealltheway said:


> Got my first amtracks today!
> 
> nabbed em for 13 bucks


Amtrak? Does this mean government intervention? :laugh:
And yes, Jim, you are absolutely "tunnelly" enough!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Amtrak? Does this mean government intervention? :laugh:
> And yes, Jim, you are absolutely "tunnelly" enough!


lolll

my goal is to have a 12+ train of every possible line and paint scheme.
i have a loooottt t of collecting to do lol


----------



## santafealltheway

Squueeeee!!!!

ALMOST HERE!!


----------



## time warp

When you go out to meet the mailman, make sure you are wearing pants.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> When you go out to meet the mailman, make sure you are wearing pants.


lol....!


----------



## santafealltheway

Huzzah!


----------



## santafealltheway

okay, sorry about the first half of the video, i think i had some sort of brake option set on, couldnt figure out how to move it lol


WOW is this thing loud!

and with a million different sounds

I'll make a new video tomrrow with more sounds.

the short section of track to nowhere is my program track if anyone is wondering.


----------



## santafealltheway

time to decide on lettering!


----------



## santafealltheway

Finally pulled the trigger on a NWSL motor for my bluebox B&O PA's.

Will report back on that when they show up.


----------



## santafealltheway

Motor!

Almost there. gotta go pick up some glue.


----------



## santafealltheway

Huzzah! It works now  

it can actually pull the dummy A + B AND a bunch of cars now.

instead of ONE car. lmao


----------



## Schwinn68

Always nice when a project comes together!


----------



## time warp

There's your trouble, Jim. Too many dummies. No wonder it couldn't pull!


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> There's your trouble, Jim. Too many dummies. No wonder it couldn't pull!


Now it pulls both of them AND 15 passenger cars, no problem.


----------



## Lemonhawk

This was a re-motor kit from NWSL for the Athrean PA's? Motor looks as big as the original so it must have lots of oomph! What was was the kit, I have powered A and B units that I need to convert to DCC and putting in new motors would be even better.


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> This was a re-motor kit from NWSL for the Athrean PA's? Motor looks as big as the original so it must have lots of oomph! What was was the kit, I have powered A and B units that I need to convert to DCC and putting in new motors would be even better.












easy install, dogbones are adjustable length.

just know you have to glue the motor down. no mounting included


----------



## Ko Improbable

santafealltheway said:


> easy install, dogbones are adjustable length.
> 
> just know you have to glue the motor down. no mounting included


Good thing they put that warning label on there, otherwise someone might have decided to eat one.


----------



## santafealltheway

Ko Improbable said:


> Good thing they put that warning label on there, otherwise someone might have decided to eat one.


lol....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## santafealltheway

A friend took this photo of my layout, looks really cool!
Wow that first one is super dusty lol


----------



## time warp

Nice shot! I've noticed lots of things show up in my photos that I normally don't see, like the dust on your diesel.


----------



## santafealltheway

i made a thing


----------



## teledoc

Is the “thing” possibly a flatcar????:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## santafealltheway

teledoc said:


> Is the “thing” possibly a flatcar????:laugh::laugh::laugh:


lol yes:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## time warp

That would be thing 2. Paint it.


----------



## santafealltheway

Oh I shall paint. Im thinking i might make a small fleet of them, i have a BUNCH of old tyco trucks just sitting in a box and nothing to put them on.


----------



## santafealltheway

I found something nifty at the thirft store!

Ive been going to this store for ages and i finally found something!
And it moves!

m y new favourite 2.00$ loco lol


----------



## time warp

That's good enough to be " day before Thanksgiving" awesome! Great score.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> That's good enough to be " day before Thanksgiving" awesome! Great score.


Right?! Seems to just need a good lubricating.

She's getting the full treatment as we speak.


----------



## 89Suburban

Good stuff here man!


----------



## Schwinn68

Always nice to add a big old steam train to the roster. I've been thinking of adding a couple more to our layout. We have two right now and the kids love them.


----------



## santafealltheway

decided to rust her up a bit. looking good i think!


----------



## santafealltheway

picked up three more hogwarts express cars today!


----------



## santafealltheway

Wow things changed a lot in 5 years...

Here what i started with lol


----------



## santafealltheway

Been a while since i done anything worth posting aboot.

Anyways, the turntable area is starting to look like something. 

got an AR1 on the way for the reverse loop.

the lego motor on the TT seems to be holding up well lol.


----------



## santafealltheway

I got rock molds! Huzzah!


----------



## time warp

Merry Christmas, Jim!


----------



## Colorado1445

Praise be to the rock molds!


----------



## santafealltheway

loving the rock molds. t hey loo k pretty good, i put a bit of a dark wash on them, more painting though still...

I got some xmas goodies!


----------



## santafealltheway

getting there! lots of pieces..


----------



## santafealltheway

Getting somewhere now!

finally have a reason to use my auto reverse module.

its gonna run between my bedroom and my desk area lol

supports havent been glued yet.


----------



## santafealltheway

I made more rocks!

Thank god the holiday season is over. toys r us was CRAZY... we topped black friday sales four days in a row at xmas...

and im done with night shift! Back to daylight! and shops being open!


----------



## Schwinn68

Looks good. I'm a big fan of trains going through walls.


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Looks good. I'm a big fan of trains going through walls.


thanks! i just wish the wall to the left wasnt concrete... but ill be making use of my old auto reverse for this.


----------



## Lemonhawk

How much more realistic can you get than tunneling thru that rock (concrete) wall! If its new concrete block a plain old hammer will work. If its aged, then its hard as a rock so to speak and resorting to drilling may be best in an attempt to prevent additional cracks. If its a poured concrete wall, drilling and blasting:goofball:


----------



## santafealltheway

did a little more scenery


----------



## santafealltheway

also: Lights!


----------



## time warp

Looks like you're having fun, Jim.


----------



## santafealltheway

time warp said:


> Looks like you're having fun, Jim.


haha yeah.

the lights i got are some of those nifty magnetic on-off kind. 4 drops of hot glue and they were installed.


----------



## santafealltheway

huzzah! Now i can program ALL the things!









so happy to finally run it as 17.


----------



## Schwinn68

Can you explain what you have going on with the programming? Is that an interface to use a computer?


----------



## santafealltheway

Schwinn68 said:


> Can you explain what you have going on with the programming? Is that an interface to use a computer?


Yeah, the large gray box hooks up to my PC with a usb cable, and then another cable to my DCC controller. allowing my computer to talk to my Zephyr command station across the room. 

makes programming easier, as you get an on screen readout of what you are doing, rather than the teeny screen on the zephyr.

the smaller board is a voltage booster, some brands of sound decoder can be fiddly with out it.

it also allows me to hook the whole shebang up to the wifi an d use any smartphone as a wireless controller. My friends get a kick out of playing with the app when they come over.

It s the Digitrax PR3, and a soundtrax PTB-100, wired to the DCS51 command station


----------



## Lemonhawk

Out of curiosity, did you try just booting the voltage to the PR3 to 18 or 19 volts, rather than use the voltage booster on the output? It worked for me on a sound decoder equipped engine that would not program using the wall wort that came with the PR3.


----------



## santafealltheway

Lemonhawk said:


> Out of curiosity, did you try just booting the voltage to the PR3 to 18 or 19 volts, rather than use the voltage booster on the output? It worked for me on a sound decoder equipped engine that would not program using the wall wort that came with the PR3.


yeah, tried better power supply, tried voodoo, tried yelling at it.. that damn 17 just wouldn't lol.


----------



## Schwinn68

Thank so for the explanation. I will look into this for us. It seems like a good way to keep all the trains organized.


----------



## santafealltheway

decided to re work the stairs bridge today. better alignment!

simple drop-in-place now.


----------



## santafealltheway

im pretty proud of how this turned out. I made some little spring-a-lings hat contact those nails, and ran the track power through there. it works awesome!


----------



## santafealltheway

old watch bits make a nice load!


----------



## santafealltheway2

for the life of me i could NOT figure out what the heck my old email or password was... but im back..!


----------



## santafealltheway2

havent done much in the last year or two. had other stuff going on.. but this is new.


----------



## time warp

Contact the Admin. now that you're back and maybe you can get back to your original nick.
Good to see you again.


----------



## Tom_C

I was just wondering about you. Also wonder what happened to Cyclops.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He should have his original handle, at least I sent him all the information.


----------



## time warp

Tom_C said:


> I was just wondering about you. Also wonder what happened to Cyclops.


 I tried to touch base with Cycleops a few months ago and couldn't reach him then.


----------



## Lemonhawk

I was wondering about Cycleops also, but its nice to hear from Time Warp every now and then!


----------



## santafealltheway2

gunrunnerjohn said:


> He should have his original handle, at least I sent him all the information.


 i couldnt seem to find a button to message you... but im also locked out of my old email address. so if you sent it there i cant get to it.


----------



## santafealltheway2

Tom_C said:


> I was just wondering about you. Also wonder what happened to Cyclops.


heres what happened to me lol. 


















but its finally almost done! time to go back to the trains.


----------

